# Is knitting really economical?



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP. 

Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.

We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

But your scarf you made for her had something more valuable...Love...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes Knitting can cost a lot. But the results are much better quality, made in the USA or where ever you live and the very very best part, LOVE... 
There is no greater gift that "TIME", the time that it takes to make or do anything special makes that item worth 'bazillions' as my Grandson would say...


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Knitting can be very expensive depending on the yarn and needles you buy, and whether you purchase patterns or only use free patterns.

It cost me about $60 to make an oversized shrug for myself, but I love it, and I know what went into every stitch. Took me 3 weeks to make, and, in my estimation, it was worth the money in satisfaction alone!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~
Yes, it does get expensive, D. Machined or handmade to be purchased in store - not quite the jollies there compared to making it by hand..........I like the busy hands concept, too; LOL!

Happy Holidays to you and yours!

Donna Rae


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I too like the fact that I made something that no-one else has and it's in the color that I chose, there's nothing like "hand-made"


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

I find I knit because I love to do so, not because it is economical. I see something I like and knit it, not only is it a "one of a kind" you can't put a price on that, but the quality is much better than store bought. I guess it depends on what you are knitting and for whom


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

TnWonderer said:


> But your scarf you made for her had something more valuable...Love...


And it was made in America!!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I look at a knitted object as a means of showing love and caring....I don't think it is economically feasible....but I do think it serves a multi-purpose....a craft and hobby, again, a means of showing love to the preson receiving the finished item, and a therapy for both the mind and soul. Cheaper than therapy, and enables you to work out those inhabitions by VENTING when you have to frog 6 hours of work.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it's up to you how "thrifty" you are with your kntted projects. Yarn can be very pricey these days, so it sounds like we are all looking for those great deals! 

For everyday projects, there is always the bargain worsted yarn found at your local discount centers and craft stores. It's coarse but there are some great variegated blends. Use patterns that give a coarse texture and specifically call for worsted-weight yarns.

Many resourceful knitters have given tips for using t-shirts, plastic bags, and reclaimed yarns from thrift-store finds. Little or no cost for these materials! You've no doubt also seen members who buy "bargain" sweaters at the thrift stores, unravel and repurpose into a new garment. 

There are discount options many have not checked out yet--like local thrift stores, "Big Lots" and similar stores. People do pass along unused stash yarns through Good Wills, etc. and there are stores that receive yarns unsold in craft stores. You usually have to shop frequently and time availabity just right. 

If you're making something "special" that requires a luxury type of yarn, shop here in the classified or go online. EBay can be a good source if you have the time to shop and bid. There are also yarn numerous suppliers who frequently have killer deals.

LYSs have such a beautiful assortment of all types of yarns. You generally pay a little more, but the experience of browsing or seeking personable help from stafff is invaluable AND they always have some top-quality yarns on clearance, too.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I painstakingly made my grandson a fashionable "pirate" sweater with good yarn, careful finishing, countless hours of work and concentration (and love). My well meaning neighbor, very impressed, exclaimed, "Gosh, that would cost $20 in the store!" They just don't know any better.


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hand knit projects usually do cost more than what you can pay for a seemingly similar object at your local department store. However, that is only true if you are comparing to the mass produced machine knit items. If you look at handmade items made of real wool these soar to the hundreds of dollars. But even using the less expensive yarns (acrylics, bargain yarns etc) you still get a better quality article of clothing when you handknit your own than what can be purchased. I am a sewer as well and find the same to be true there.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I purchased wool from England to make Aran Isle sweaters for my son and SIL and they love them. The yarn cost about $150 (I didn't have to pay postage as I had a friend pick up the yarn and bring it to the USA for me) for two sweaters. Those sweaters sell for $169-$189 in recent catalogs. This yarn was high quality wool with no snags or knots. If you shop carefully and have a good stash, you can sometimes save. I have made some very pretty fingerless mittens for Christmas gifts out of leftover yarn. Bloomingdale's advertised them last week for $75! Once again, depends on what you make and where you buy. You can probably buy the mittens at Walmart for $5, but they wouldn't be first quality yarn and hand made. Meanwhile, I had a lot of entertainment making each pair different.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Our hand made products do cost more.
But I don't factor that in at all when doing my projects.
My experience over the last 20-30 years, you end up buying CRAP from the stores--don't last very long.
So when you are buying those $30+ sweaters that lasts 1-2 years; then repeat the buying process...
Guess what, you had already spent more than it would have cost had you made it yourself! 
Hand made can last a very long time, even for generations!!
I am finding I am buying less and less from stores because of quality.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

Knitting may be expensive, but I guarantee you it's a lot less expensive than therapy!!!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Think of what it costs to go to a movie or bowling. Knitting is more fun, costs less in the long run and you end up with a beautiful handmade gift or gament for yourself.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I know it costs more to knit a sweater, but I would never buy one in a shop. The ones we get here are nearly all made in China and the yarn seems to be extra hard. MY DH bought a machine knit one years ago when we toured a mill in Launceston, Tasmania, but that was because he liker the colours and the pattern. He still has it, but it wasn't cheap. I have seen hand knitted sweaters on sale for over a hundred dollars at craft markets, and they were selling probably bought be people who did not know how to or did not want to knit themselves.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I will knit things purely for the enjoyment of knitting. I knitted 5 fairisle tote bags for my daughter's friends - her xmas present to them. I finished all the knitting in October, so now its just a case of the linings, the grommets and sticking the cords through , I started finishing these off today.She is on tender hooks wondering if they will get finished. I assured her that I will get them done but she still suggested that we buy gifts just in case. Oh dear, I just about blew her hair off her head as I told her that each bag probably cost about $150 to make with supplies and my time!! I hope they like them!! They better like them!!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

No....and neither is sewing. It seems like anything "home made" cost's a lot more then something that can be mass produced, in China. But it's fun!


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I believe it IS more economical to make rather to buy. Consider how much longer handmade lasts compared to mass produced. I made a sweater coat for my oldest daughter 20 years ago, my granddaughter has grown out of it. It will last through another granddaughter should I be so lucky!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> I look at a knitted object as a means of showing love and caring....I don't think it is economically feasible....but I do think it serves a multi-purpose....a craft and hobby, again, a means of showing love to the preson receiving the finished item, and a therapy for both the mind and soul. Cheaper than therapy, and enables you to work out those inhabitions by VENTING when you have to frog 6 hours of work.


Yes!!! Been there and done that! :mrgreen:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

As far as sewing is concerned, I can make my hubby a tropical shirt, from high quality quilt cotton, with matched front pocket and center front for about $65 in materials. Actually less since I already have the pattern. If you can find front matched in the stores they are over $100 and made from rayon. The rayon drapes like a saggy, wet, cheap dishrag and is hot in the summer. Of course, I'll make them!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

It isn't cheap. That's why when I go to thrift shops looking for yarn I sometimes buy hand knit, crochet and felted items that someone else has made. They are lovely and the workmanship is excellent...usually lots better than mine Perhaps the item didn't fit someone, or whatever...but they make me happy.


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with galaxycraft!!!!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> As far as sewing is concerned, I can make my hubby a tropical shirt, from high quality quilt cotton, with matched front pocket and center front for about $65 in materials. Actually less since I already have the pattern. If you can find front matched in the stores they are over $100 and made from rayon. The rayon drapes like a saggy, wet, cheap dishrag and is hot in the summer. Of course, I'll make them!


I would like to attempt to make a shirt for my husband (being tall, he finds sleeves a bit short) can you suggest a good pattern brand please?


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

If you ignore the time element (which for personnel use/gifts I would)it is possible to make "economical" hand knitted items if as others have stated, you choose your yarn carefully. But it is fair to say that for branded yarns - they cost as much as a shop bought item!

I confess that I still buy sweaters because some of the fine knits I couldn't make and the cost is also a factor. I bought a "Cashmere" (OK turned out to be 9% Cashmere, 91% Cotton) sweater for £12.99 last month wouldn't even think of making it for that. 

But....if I factor in savings for books I would have bought to read on the train, snacks I would have eaten while watching TV etc - costs come down further!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


You say you knit because you love it and you have learned a lot. Those are good reasons right there. Plus the fact, as has been said, it is from the USA and you, yourself, have chosen the pattern and the color. Remember the theraphy (sp) of knitting, that's worth alot, is it not? Plus some things you can't find in the stores, or couldn't afford if you could .


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

There's nothing like handmade - better quality, fits better because it is probably made to measure and unique! My daughter's baptismal outfit was was crocheted by her grandmother and the cape was knit by her godmother. The cape was worn as a baby and 30 years later her daughter wore it for her Baptism!! Just happened that it fit..there were many ooo's and ahh's of admiration from the other side of the family. The set was carefully put away for the next girl in line! Many Baptismal outfits cost over $300 so it may not be economicalbut the memories are beautiful.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

ghosking said:


> I find I knit because I love to do so, not because it is economical. I see something I like and knit it, not only is it a "one of a kind" you can't put a price on that, but the quality is much better than store bought. I guess it depends on what you are knitting and for whom


You all have taken the words right out of my mouth. Can't even count how many times I've chuckled when I realize how expensive my hobby is, but as you all have said, the love we pour into our gifts is priceless. My wonderful cousin, Maureen, is dying of bone cancer and told me Saturday that she falls asleep wrapped in the shawl I made for her with noro yarn that matches the color of her eyes.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

We should consider ourselves "artists", therefore, the items we produce are "works of art". What price do others place on artistic talent?


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Yazzy said:


> We should consider ourselves "artists", therefore, the items we produce are "works of art". What price do others place on artistic talent?


Absolutely!


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

Yesterday my hubby took me out shopping for a pair of boots to wear when I go up north next month to see my kids. While in the store I saw one of the manniquins had on one of the turtle back shrugs, and I looked it over and told my hubby, hey, I can make this and it will be much better quality and I will appreciate it more because I made it for me. The price tag whas $29. So you can imagine the quality. I'm going to make me one and I know it will be nicer, prettier and better made.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

What are the hours of pleasure in creating worth? I do a lot of knitting (scarves mostly) for charity and I think of the warmth and comfort the person receiving the item will have. That gives me pleasure and a price can not be placed on that!

Many years ago I made all my own clothes. But then sewing got so expensive and it was much cheaper to just buy it. I enjoy knitting much more than sewing. Although we (my church) did a lot of dress making for Dress A Girl Around the World and Little Dresses for Africa. I will say I really enjoyed that project and will start it up again in 2012. It was great getting together with others and creating dresses. A far as cost for that, all the fabric was donated - much of it from folks on this site.

So I guess I can't put a price on pleasure for the maker and the receiver. I know I'm preaching to the choir here!


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

I look at knitting and crocheting as being cheaper than therapy


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm certain of how economical knitting/crocheting is. I KNOW how much I have saved over the years on blankets, toys, clothes, etc. 

*MOST OF ALL* think of how much I saved by not having to pay for therapy! Shrinks are danged expensive these days ROFL


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> Nope!


Ditto....but that's not why I knit.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> I look at a knitted object as a means of showing love and caring....I don't think it is economically feasible....but I do think it serves a multi-purpose....a craft and hobby, again, a means of showing love to the preson receiving the finished item, and a therapy for both the mind and soul. Cheaper than therapy, and enables you to work out those inhabitions by VENTING when you have to frog 6 hours of work.


This year I bit off more than I can chew (and had unexpected surgery) and won't have all the afghans I planned finished in time for Christmas. But that's OK with my family, as they look forward to their hand knit Christmas presents from me and are willing to wait.

Yes, it's expensive but to see their joy in receiving their gift more than makes up for the cost.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

What I do when buying my yarn, is look for sales that are cut waaay below the original selling price. I buy it in about 20 ball lots so when I want to knit something I just have to go to my stash and I always find the right yarn for the project I have in mind. So in other words, I don't have to pay the regular price for my projects. Some things I can make for half price I would have paid buying the suggested yarns at full price. It has worked out great for me!! I don't buy the junk yarn either...


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

If quality doesn't matter - then go ahead and pay $15-$25 at Walmart - but if quality counts - knit or crochet it yourself. I'll betcha you will be throwing that scarf away in a year -- if you hand craft it yourself, you will be passing down that scarf to someone else when you get tired of it. It depends on what you are going for. The added plus to a hand crafted item is that it is surrounding you with love -- what is it they say??? Priceless!


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

bonmouse65 said:


> If quality doesn't matter - then go ahead and pay $15-$25 at Walmart - but if quality counts - knit or crochet it yourself. I'll betcha you will be throwing that scarf away in a year -- if you hand craft it yourself, you will be passing down that scarf to someone else when you get tired of it. It depends on what you are going for. The added plus to a hand crafted item is that it is surrounding you with love -- what is it they say??? Priceless!


I've made many prayer shawls for my church and several parishioners have asked to be buried in them.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I do buy some sweaters, because I knit so slow that I'd have to run around in the bare skin other wise.

Just a thought here, I am proud to be an American, but for those of you who mentioned "...it was made in the USA" we must remember that KP is international, and I'm sure that the members from other countries are just as proud that their handmade items are from their own country. Beautiful handcrafts have no political boundaries.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

SherryH said:


> I do buy some sweaters, because I knit so slow that I'd have to run around in the bare skin other wise.
> 
> Just a thought here, I am proud to be an American, but for those of you who mentioned "...it was made in the USA" we must remember that KP is international, and I'm sure that the members from other countries are just as proud that their handmade items are from their own country. Beautiful handcrafts have no political boundaries.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hand knits are definitely the more expensive way to go, and quality all depends on the yarn purchased and the skill level of the knitter. 

Then again I don't knit to save money. I knit so I don't stab people. LOL


----------



## OMARSHOUSE (Aug 1, 2011)

can you put a $$$ on the smile and proud annoucement of the little one saying .."my mom(gram, aunt, sister etc) made this JUST FOR ME".... makes it all worth every stitch!imho.


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

You can CHOOSE to have knitting be expensive or not... depending on how much YOU choose to spend on your yarns, needles, etc... As for me, I refrain from the fancy, schmansie yarns, as I just don't have that good of an income, and like to have food on the table... but that doesn't by any means stop me from knitting, tho... Just keeps my "buying" in check is all..


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Those scarves are machine made (nothing wrong with that), but they are not using the best of yarns and then you see the same scarf on everyone else...what you have produced is probably one of a kind and also the color your daughter really wanted. Is that expensive? I'd say no way...Jose!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Knitting is definitely not economical - you do it for the love of the craft and those special smiles you get when you give a handmade gift.


----------



## murfsdeb (Aug 3, 2011)

knitting and crocheting are in the same category as teaching...you don't do it for the money...it has rewards in and of itself...not to mention the fantastic company you keep and all the little changes and quirks just around the bend in all three...


----------



## spynie (Dec 12, 2011)

I made a waistcoat for my teenage grand daughter and she told her mum (I just love it and it's like getting a hug from granny)


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

I mostly knit sweaters and so on with expensive silk yarn, or
complicated fairisle ones in shetland wool, because in the UK these items would be much more expensive than buying the
yarn. For example I am knitting an emerald green silk sweater
which cost £60 (UK pounds) which would be around £250 in
a store. I don't see the point of knitting things in cheap yarn,
which are probably cheaper when sold in a store and made
by sweatshop workers in Taiwan or China.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I buy discounted yarns whenever I can. However, I know that going to a psychologist costs at least $250 per hour, so I think my knitting "therapy" is a real bargain!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

It's not about the cost really, it's about creating. And some people do appreciate it. My neice was on the hunt for Angry Bird hats for her sons recently. I offered to make them and she agreed but found some in the store in the meantime. When I asked her if she still wanted hand made ones she replied "Oh yes! They can wear the ones I bought to school. That way if they get lost it won't matter." Made me feel good.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

That expensive scarf I knitted cannot be worn by the recipient LOL, She is allergic to wool!! Now it's just going to lie in her closet.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

No, not more economical but don't think that's usually why we do it. We do it for relaxation, love, personalization of gifts.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

thegrape said:


> It's not about the cost really, it's about creating. And some people do appreciate it. My neice was on the hunt for Angry Bird hats for her sons recently. I offered to make them and she agreed but found some in the store in the meantime. When I asked her if she still wanted hand made ones she replied "Oh yes! They can wear the ones I bought to school. That way if they get lost it won't matter." Made me feel good.


That's nice to hear.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

So many crafts are expensive...quilting...frames for cross stitch....knitting yarns can be also, however we do not have a "yarn store" nearby, so my projects are done with yarns from discount stores. 
The love and prayers in a handmade item can't be purchased. When I was 5 my grandmother made a slip for me out of fabric from a feed sack. How I wish my mom had saved it. My grandmother would put so many quilts on ua at night when we visited them during winter in their unseated house, we couldn't turn over in the bed....wish I had one of her quilts also.
She passed away when I was about 13. I love handmade items!

Thanks to stores that have weekly sales on craft supplies.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

In the long run does it really matter? I knit because I love it and feel I'm doing my small part for helping others.


----------



## Sylvia Strawbridge (Dec 14, 2011)

I love giving my handmade gifts because the person to whom I give usually knows the long hours required to make it. I love going to the yarn shop, seeing the colors, textures and then choosing just the right pattern. I love sharing and my making it with love seems so much better than grabbing a machine made whatever off the shelf/rack in a store. heehee...it's all about me, of course, and I love doing it!!!


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

Its the joy of the doing that is so great!


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

There are not many "hobbies" (yes, I do realize it really is a craft) that are more expensive than something from the store. But the gratification of being creative, putting love into most of what you, not to mention the theraputic value....you get a lot of "bang for your buck." Happy Knitting one and all....


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


Aren't all addiction expensive? Ah, but they don't lock us up for being addicted to knitting! Well, unless you knit in the car. While driving.

Oh, some people shake their heads when we knit and don't see the dust around us. Or we don't stop knitting long enough to cook. Oh well. The dust is a protective coating for the furniture and we should all be fighting the war on obesity, anyway. And we want our family members to be self-sufficient, don't we? Well, of course we do!

When we spend money on our addiction we are helping the economy. When we fill each room in the house with yarn we are adding insulation...and color, don't forget color! What a wonderfully easy way to decorate!

Other addicts become elusive, evasive and anti-social. We don't. Don't talk to me now, I'm counting. Some addicts become abusive. We don't. Watch out; you know better than to argue with me when I have these sharp sticks in my hands! See? They have points on both ends and I'm right in the middle of the heel flap, you idiot!

So don't worry about the cost of your yarn. It's a lot cheaper than street drugs, cheaper than prescription drugs and WAY cheaper than therapy. Your addiction smells better than tobacco, doesn't blacken your lungs or make you slur your words or walk funny like alcohol does. Oh, oh, honey, have you been sitting too long again? Well, just try to straighten up SLOWLY and if you can take that darning needle out of your mouth I'll give you some Tylenol and that will make you feel much better in no time!

Oh look! You're almost finished with the scarf! That's the last Christmas gift for this year, isn't it? Oh, isn't everyone gonna be proud of you? And just in time to start in on next year's gifts! And the LYS has a sale coming up right after the holidays. We can really stock up!

Addiction? What addiction?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I don't know if it's economical or not as I don't use expensive yarns but I knit for the homeless on Pittsburgh's streets. It makes me feel good, keeps me out of trouble usually, and my knitted hat and scarf with a pair of store bought socks may make someone feel just a little warmer during the winter.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Knitting mermaid said:


> bonmouse65 said:
> 
> 
> > If quality doesn't matter - then go ahead and pay $15-$25 at Walmart - but if quality counts - knit or crochet it yourself. I'll betcha you will be throwing that scarf away in a year -- if you hand craft it yourself, you will be passing down that scarf to someone else when you get tired of it. It depends on what you are going for. The added plus to a hand crafted item is that it is surrounding you with love -- what is it they say??? Priceless!
> ...


You see - knitted in love and people recognize that. What a wonderful compliment for you!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Knitting CAN be expensive...and I realize that issue is in the eye of the beholder...I never buy big box yarn because it isn't what I want..and I do not wish to support JUNK....does that mean I can buy anything I want whenever I want it...of course not!!! But...I recently knit a beautiful big scarf that I saw in a very upscale store recently that was priced at $300....for $45!! My LYS had a beautiful,very reasonably priced alternative yarn that I was very happy with...look around at your LYS...there are EXCELLENT QUALITY YARNS there for little more than JUNK!!!!
julie


----------



## thebubbe (May 10, 2011)

Knitting is creative activity. I was a Realtor before I retired and I found I really needed to have a outlet for my creative energies or I was very unhappy. I have knit since I was 10 years old, about 64 years. I love that I can make unique and beautiful things that most people can't make. My friends admire my beautiful sweaters and are impressed with my talent. Cost is a factor, but with all the time you put into knitting, I feel you should use the best materials you can afford.


----------



## SBK (Oct 21, 2011)

When I was growing up, we wanted our hand made clothes to look "store bought" because making it yourself was less expensive. But now if we want "store bought" we just go to the store and buy it, because it is so cheap. So now I want my knitting to be unique.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

I knit for the love of knitting...and...it keeps me off the streets!!


----------



## Bumpy (Sep 14, 2011)

I knit socks that I could not buy in any store. 
One foot is one shoe size smaller than the other. I am able to knit one sock smaller than the other. My socks FINALLY FIT both feet.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


I consider knitting (or crochet) economical:

I get the pleasure of knitting. (priceless)

I get the relaxation when I knit. (don't have to go to therapy)

I get an item that is custom fit, custom colour. (I can't even imagine the price of custom clothing, or having to special order a certain colour)

I get quality finishing. (I don't know how many times I've bought an item of clothing, only to have to clean up loose threads, tack a seam that is loose, trim hanging threads)

I get lasting quality. (socks - you can buy them for a buck or two a pair, but they may last 6 months - if they even fit comfortably, without the heel and toe twisted away from each other; but my hand knit socks last me five or more years, at least.... still counting on some of them)

I get quality material. (one of the reasons store-bought is so cheap vs. cost of yarn - most store bought sweaters are made from man made fibres, while wool is wool. Yes, even those so-called "cashmere sweaters" are only a small percent real cashmere, unless you are buying from a specialty store and paying the full price for pure cashmere....)

In the event that a repair is needed, I have leftover raw material, and the know-how to fix it!! (once torn, a store bought anything is headed to the rag bag....)


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

If you are knitting to save money, forget it. I knit for pleasure and relaxation. There is no price tag you can put on the love and joy that goes into making a project.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Once upon a time, people knitted out of necessity; now we knit for pleasure! I think I like knitting in OUR time!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I buy cones of yarn when they are on sale. You can get so many baby outfits from one cone. Also, I always hand seam everything so the items are built to last and be passed down. They will not fall apart like the store bought items.
Plus, who can put a price on the love that goes into it? It is not only a gift, but your hobby and joy. How much would you pay for other hobbies such as bowling, etc. You are creating a one of a kind special thing that didn't exist until you created it!


----------



## jwatts (Sep 1, 2011)

If it keeps you out of bars and casinos, it would be cheap at twice the price! What value do you put on low blood pressure?


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes it is expensive..... its labor of love.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Knitting is not cheap anymore. But it is an art form and contains the spirit of the crafter. It also gives us the freedom to create what we want. I got into sock knitting because wool socks became so scarce and so expensive that it was more valuable for me to knit my own. At $18/pr of plain white crew socks, it is cheaper for me to knit my own if the time is not considered. But I love my socks--all 7 prs to date. If I treat myself to more expensive yarn, it will be an even bigger gift to me which I will treasure.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is so funny! Yes, we forgot to mention it keeps our sanity!


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Creating something for a loved one out of nice yarn really is priceless. Can you say that about something you bought that was imported from China while millions here go jobless?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

NO, if you base your evaluation solely on costs---yarn, ndls, time spent, work involved, etc
DEFINITELY YES, if you base your evaluation on intangibles---love for the recipient, quality of materials, sturdiness of finished product, patterns unavailable in ready to wear, etc


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

There is just something special about something hand knitted
I have been lucky and have many knitting friends. We share patterns and sometimes yarns. We spin our own yarn and dye it the color we want. Some of our friends have alpacas, sheep and goats so we are very lucky to be able to purchase fleece from them very reasonably. But even if I had to purchase the yarn I would knit for the self satisfacton of creating something that no one else has. I am happiest when knitting for others, I love to see their face when they get a gift of love.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Expensive? Absolutely relative as pretty much everyone above has pointed out. 

The one comment I didn't notice above is the ability to create something that is the perfect fit: size, ease, sleeve length, overall length.

What started my sewing "career" was a daughter whose body shape was a year taller than her "width." Tall and slender at age 5 meant that clothing was either too short or too baggy. Sewing meant I could adapt patterns to fit her. 

The same has happened with my crochet. Our mostly tall, long-limbed family always appreciates having custom fit.

And while this might not be exactly true of scarves or hats in general, having one's favorite colors, thickness, width, length is definitely easier with a trip to the yarn store, than with countless safaris to the mall.

I totally agree that the value of our time we invest is a huge factor, but when we factor in that handmade items often become family treasures and are used by more than one generation, well, that more than make up for the effort.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I turn my knitting into charity donations. I save a lot of money by turning my time into valuable accessories to warm needy people in the winter. 

For myself and for family and friends, I like to make socks. They really feel a lot better than store-bought socks.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


Of course it's not economical... we do it because it's fun and keeps us from killing stupid people


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

May be a little expensive, but there is the fun of knitting, the fun of the finished product, the wearing or the giving of the item. Spend the money to go to the movies, or another recreation and it is over and done with. To me it is worth the cost.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

I buy the best yarn I can afford; especially if I have a great coupon or there is a great sale. I took quilting classes earlier this year and now THAT is an expensive "hobby".....you have to have a sewing machine (preferably a good quality, even though mine are not big names); you need expensive rulers; cutting mat; rotary cutters; then fabric, the right kind of thread; backing, batting and then you either have to hand quilt it yourself, or quilt on your machine if you can; OR send it out to be professionaly quilted by someone with a longarm quilter....

I love quilting but I just don't have any extra money to support that habit very much. I've done some quilt tops, and hand qulilting one but can't afford to send the other tops out to be quilted.

Besides I can easily take my knitting project with me on the go whereas I can't always carry a quilt top around to work on !


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it is more expensive but what would you pay for a one off 'designer' (and we choose the yarn and colours)handmade for the wearer? Anyway I still spend less than I did on that nasty cigarette habit I had! x


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

My son made the same remark about the cost. But I turned to him and asked him can you say with pride that you know who made it, that is was handmade in the USA, and that it was made with lots and lots of Love with him only in mind? He stood and thought about it for a second and said no then went and bought some yarn to make him a sweater. Think what i am going to do is make labels and sew them into/onto items I make saying "made in the USA" So that is going to be my start project for 2012 his sweater. Yep it might cost the same maybe more but its the Pride, Time, and most of all LOVE put into what ever I am knitting. Besides store bought is made to fit the world handmade at home is made to fit just one. Which would you rather have in the end.? ;-)


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

If you consistently thought that way, you'd never knit again! Best to think of the joy of creation and giving of something hand made to a person who will cherish it.


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes - because it's so much less expensive than a visit to a psychiatrist! I mean, really, don't we all use it to soothe and comfort and share our love with all our friends and family. Is there any better treatment than that?


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

It is absolutely about the love for the craft and the person you are knitting for, including yourself. There is something so wonderful about finishing a piece and wearing it, or seeing the look on the face of whom you give it as a gift. And, let's face it, it also keeps me sane.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I was astonished when I first saw the prices of the yarns at my LYS. Then our knitting teacher told us "you haven't chosen a cheap hobby" She was right, but I love making something from nothing (almost). It allows me to create and experiment with new techniques and stitches. also keeps my hands busy and is theraputic.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Knitting is sometimes more expensive than store bought items but:
l. Satisfying to make...get's your creative juices flowing
2. You know the quality of yarn it's made from
3. Made with love 
4. Something that no one else has
5. Much cheaper than therapy


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

arwenian said:


> I painstakingly made my grandson a fashionable "pirate" sweater with good yarn, careful finishing, countless hours of work and concentration (and love). My well meaning neighbor, very impressed, exclaimed, "Gosh, that would cost $20 in the store!" They just don't know any better.


I totally understand what you are saying..but again as many others are saying..depends on what you make or where you buy. I just made a very pretty scarf out of a some of Berroco Origomi that cost me $8.00 and had some one tell me they would give me $35.00 for it. They saw one at a local boutique and they were charging close to $40.00 for them.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

After years of knitting, I came across an article saying that knitting was good for stressful times. I can admit to that and I think all of us can. How much does a psychiatrist charge per hour? Then think of the time waiting in the doctor's office waiting to go in. Before you leave the house you have to shower, put on nice clothes, drive there using gas in the car or take a cab or bus. How much money have you spent? So now, which is more economical - doing the above or relaxing with your knitting in front of a roaring fireplace with a hot cup of tea or coffee or hot chocolate. This may be a strange way to look at it, but knitting has helped me through a lot of tough times. My daughter is now experiencing the soothing rhythm of the clacking needles and the smooth glide of a crochet hook. Merry Christmas to all and I have a cup of coffee and a roaring fireplace beckoning me. (Happy Knitting!)


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

Not always.....My 10 year old grandson wants a hat with earflaps for christmas. I knitted the hat and a scarf for some double knit wool that only cost me $2.33 on sale.
I priced them on-line and the hat alone was selling for $28.00 
I did save a bunch


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> It isn't cheap. That's why when I go to thrift shops looking for yarn I sometimes buy hand knit, crochet and felted items that someone else has made. They are lovely and the workmanship is excellent...usually lots better than mine Perhaps the item didn't fit someone, or whatever...but they make me happy.


Me too. I scan along the rails until something hand knit jumps out at me. At the moment I own a lovely blue aran sweater, a fine mint green sweater, and a chunky cardigan, all hand knitted by someone else, and for some reason donated to a charity shop. I will treasure these garments as they're so beautiful. My pet gripe with shop bought sweaters is that they sew a scratchy label into the back of the collar. I spent this morning trying to unpick such a label. It came off eventually but had given me a rash on my neck when wearing it yesterday.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

We don't knit to save money. We knit because we love to!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I saw a pair of hand knit baby mittens for sale in Debenhams (UK). They were an astonishing £20. Now that's something I would knit for nothing with small left over amounts of yarn, and it would only take a short time to knit a pair.


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2011)

Be proud that you made it ... because if the original store scarf was a 'brand name' most likely it was made in some seedy asian slave shop. For a specific request like your daugther wanting a replica made in a specific yarn you have little choice but to pay the bigger price tag. I have found that things like socks are a good item to make after I've seen the cost of good quality winter socks. further more with size 13 foot ... you can custom fit.


dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Knitting is not cheap but it is a way to get exactly what you want.

My biggest complaint is the stores that only carry a few of the colors of yarn. Michaels and Joanns both have yarn made specifically for them but they don't carry but a few of the colors available and only a couple of skeins of each of those colors. Michaels will show you on their website but you have to go to the store and wait 3 weeks for the special order! I don't think they want to sell it!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

In my humble opinion, it is cheaper than therapy or a long prison sentence. ;D


dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


----------



## crafty-J (Jan 24, 2011)

I have knitted many things for my grand daughters. And when they come home from school and tell me everyone loves their new knitted item and they have this big smile on there face and give me a hug. That makes all the money of no concern. Then they say we love you and what can you knit me now? Thats a great feeling.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i rarely buy yarn anymore since i am on a fixed income and have an enormous stash from people giving it to me, thrift shops, and freecycle. most of the things i make i give away since i usually don't get out much with hubby having cancer and falling down in the house. so i try to use up my stash and only buy sock yarn to make dh socks. he usually picks out the yarn. LOL


----------



## fisherbug (Sep 5, 2011)

I find that knitting....including km's, needles, yarns and all the extras we all need......is still so much cheaper.
Have you ever heard of us knitters going to a psychiatrist?
I hear they cost a lot these days. I'd rather spend my money on yarn. Have a good day knitters.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well not really.. not when you factor in the fact that busy hands make us happy.. therapy costs a arm and a leg, divorce court is very expensive.. and people who are more active live longer.. so you can look at our handi crafts as a mind calming, marriage saving, life extending hobby...LOL
Plus if you make it by hand for someone you love its priceless


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it's the same story as sewing for yourself and your family - you do it for the love anymore, not to save money as we did so long ago!

On the other hand I've been making slippers for some of my family this year and there's no way I could buy them for what it's cost to make them.
And I love that I've put myself into these yummy things that will keep their feet warm all winter.

And how do I put a money value on the pleasure it has given me?

Merry Christmas!
Tat


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Some items that I've made I would sell at a price of 150% the cost of yarn - just to keep myself in more quality yarn! Forget about earning what my time is worth! Just not possible, IMHO.

To make a profit you have to knit ultra HIGH end or ultra LOW end. Unique handknit wearables made with pricy and/or exotic yarns can run in the 500-1000 range in affluent NY/LA boutiques, but that is a difficult market. That's why I see so many "hand knits" in Nordstrom's Rack for 75% off, and still cost over $200!!! 

For an online store you may be able to make one sweater as a "demo", then take only comission work to earn a living, but again... difficult to do.

My objective is to create exlcusive NHL and MLB related wearables, accessories, and household items. It's surprising what Fans will pay for crap, so I'm thinking they will pay a lot more for quality and one-of-a-kind design. But, I would never think that could be anything more than just a sideline! Feltable wool in a broad color spectrum is just too costly for this to be a high volume/high return business model. You would have to grow to the point where you can by wool in bulk and have the knitting done off shore - what's the fun in that???


----------



## jorice47 (Oct 14, 2011)

It's way cheaper than a therapist!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> I knit for the love of knitting...and...it keeps me off the streets!![/quote
> 
> roflmbo...I'm a knitter who hangs out with hookers (crocheters) in another group.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

judyr said:


> After years of knitting, I came across an article saying that knitting was good for stressful times. I can admit to that and I think all of us can. How much does a psychiatrist charge per hour? Then think of the time waiting in the doctor's office waiting to go in. Before you leave the house you have to shower, put on nice clothes, drive there using gas in the car or take a cab or bus. How much money have you spent? So now, which is more economical - doing the above or relaxing with your knitting in front of a roaring fireplace with a hot cup of tea or coffee or hot chocolate. This may be a strange way to look at it, but knitting has helped me through a lot of tough times. My daughter is now experiencing the soothing rhythm of the clacking needles and the smooth glide of a crochet hook. Merry Christmas to all and I have a cup of coffee and a roaring fireplace beckoning me.
> 
> (Happy Knitting!)


Thank you for echoing what was in my head. What is it about us knitters? Remember that the three things you need to make you happy are: someone to love, something to do and something to hope for. Knitting sure takes care of two...and then you share it with love.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> We don't knit to save money. We knit because we love to!


Well said, Sewbiz! I believe we COULD economically knit, but probably most of us do not. My addiction to knitting also created an addiction to yarn and needles and books, etc. I have more yarn than I will ever be able to knit in this lifetime (I am a slow knitter), but this does not stop me from spending more money and buying more yarn. I wish I had knitted all my life, but will just have to make up for it now. I love knitting more than any craft I have ever done.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


If you are careful and watch for sales, special offers, etc., you can make some lovely items for less than you would pay for ready-made ones. Plus, you have the home-made factor that is sometimes worth much more than what you spent!


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Ronie said:


> well not really.. not when you factor in the fact that busy hands make us happy.. therapy costs a arm and a leg, divorce court is very expensive.. and people who are more active live longer.. so you can look at our handi crafts as a mind calming, marriage saving, life extending hobby...LOL
> Plus if you make it by hand for someone you love its priceless


Well said!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

knitting is a stress reliever for me - so if you factor in saving the the price of a good psychiatrist, knitting IS economical !


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, let's see - $125 (min) per hour for therapy, $10.00 gas, $20.00 ($$10.00 per hour) for time is $155.00 per week and at one time per week for a month it is $620.00. I would say that knitting is a great deal cheaper and a lot more fun. Happy knitting fellow knitters!


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

not always but price less in what it means to give


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I recently made hats for 4 of my grandchildren. just knit, purl, nothing fancy. I did put some long eyelash type yarn with the plain yarn to make them look fancy, and they were all different colors. When I gave them, the girls were closest so they got theirs first, the little boy (1.5 years) was watching closely, when I put his on his head, I got the sweetest smile ever! THAT is why I hand knit.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I consider knitting to be VERY economical, when I compare its cost to the price of psychotherapy!!!!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Yes it is expensive but so is skiing, racquet ball, oil painting, going to restaurants,,,,,,,choose your hobby! Merry Christmas and happy knitting!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not only does it save therapy, but it saves me from smoking and drinking as well. I like the three things needed for happiness statement - can't argue with that. I would rather be a street person knitting, than living in a home where I couldn't knit.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Costly, yes. Any hobby cost's. But look at it this way, golfers spend so much more, get a bit of exercise, but nothing that they can give to someone else, or sell. All crafting hobbies cost so much more because marketers figured out how much more money they could make by selling High dollar needles, yarn or whatever is related to your hobby. Knit or crochet, or whatever your hobby because you enjoy it. I enjoy the quiet of it. No TV when I crochet or knit. I enjoy the peace and calmness (if I am not frogging :0 ) I remember when sewing got so expensive, it was much cheaper to go to WalMart than make it, but my mom always said, "you get what you pay for." So true...at least most of the time.


----------



## capricorngrandma (May 21, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


Knitting, like fishing, can be expensive for what you produce; however, in my case, I just finished a sweater jacket for a cousin, who insisted on paying me for it, gave me $100 for it; cost was about $15, got the yarn on sale. While it was a gift, she felt the time involved should be compensated some. I don't think of it as expensive, I think of it as a productive hobby.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't look at my knitting that way. It is a hobby that I love and enjoy. A knitted item that you buy in the store does not last as long as something handmade. If taken care of properly that item you made by hand will last much longer and become a family heirloom that can be handed down to other familiy members. The cost of the yarn depends on what I'm making and who I'm making it for: myself, my 2 daughters and 2 grandkids get the "high end" yarns that I buy from my LYS. Most of the time I wait for my LYS to have a sale and then I buy the yarn. Yarn from JoAnns and Michael's costs less and works just fine too for other items I want to knit. I use a lot of my yarn stash for charity knitting. If I think the yarn I want to use costs too much, I will replace it with yarn that costs less. I don't worry about how long it took me to make that item. I set a deadline for myself but I don't adhere to it. That would make my knitting "stressful" and that is not what knitting is about. Knitting takes away my stress and relaxes me a lot. I also collect knitting needles and accessories and knitting books that I display. Occasionally I will "treat" myself to some yarn that I like as well as a set of knitting needles to add to my collection.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Some items turn out to be more costly. The quality however is
as a rule much better.

When I can reproduce a Sweater that costs $ 900.00 for
$ 175.00, I have a bargain. Sure I am not counting my time.
The time others waste with empty cel phone conversations.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I once had a co-worker ask if I could knit her a sweater just like the one I had made for my daughter. My answer was, "I knit for love not money." She never asked again. Whatever I do, be it gardening, knitting, sewing, etc. is because I care about the people I am doing it for. There are benefits to keeping your hands busy - physical and mental.


----------



## grandmother15 (Nov 29, 2011)

You all are such a resource for information. I have a question: What kind/type of yarn is best for soft cuddly afghans?

Thank you!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I know that knitting can be quite expensive. I was in my LYS a couple of months ago, and I saw this gorgeous yarn that had sequins embedded in the strands. I just loved it, but when I saw the price of it at $42 a hank, and the hank only had about 70 yards on it, I didn't buy it. I couldn't justify the cost in my mind. However, I think that if I was going to make something with some bling for someone that I loved, I would be able to justify it. That day, I was just shopping for some less expensive yarn to make my BIL a scarf and hat with. He didn't need a sequined hat, LOL..

I know that this sweater that I just finished for my SIL and the 2nd one for my niece turned out to be quite the expensive venture, not only in time involved and countless rip outs, but also in the yarn that I had to purchase either online or at my LYS to find that "just right" color that Katie would love AND find a yarn that would do the cables correctly so that they would lay down and not twist like a kinked chain. I bought 4 different kinds of yarn to accomplish this, and now I have a TON of hot pink yarn to do something with. 

Having said all of this, I must also say that I can't wait for this coming Sunday. I am SO excited with the prospect of both of them opening up my handmade gifts. I will be using my camera to video this just to catch their faces when they open the packages. LOL.. I have sealed both of them in FoodSaver bags with all of the air sucked out of them. They both look like a clump of something totally unrecognizable! Katie will be looking at it very strangely and wondering what it is.. She will probably lose interest very fast as well, because she doesn't know what it is. I have to remember to tell Stefanie to bring her scissors to open the bags.. Priceless it will be!


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

I have to agree... economical is NOT a term we would probably use in either our knit or crochet projects. However, like others have stated here, that is when we compare with machine knit purchases from department stores. But take a look at hand knit garments or accessories in boutiques and it is a real bargain! [Even when using high-end yarns and threads!] Take a look at that $85 shrug you made [$125 sweater; $60 scarf...etc.]... and to purchase it retail would be a bargain at $250. But more important is the satisfaction we have in knowing we made it ourselves, and actually knowing how well constructed it is. Pride is what sets it all apart!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Love your answer, I agree.It helps me think solutions to any thing that comes up.Food recipes,decorating,family problems you name it, I think it out with my busy hands.
When I am done I have the pleasure of having created something I can sell or give to someone.
I never think price, No matter the cost it is well worth it.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

At Christmas time, if you have the time to make gifts, it can definitely be economical. By finding great yarn deals, it can also be cheaper to make some knitted clothing (if you don't count the cost of your time). I look through my extensive stash whenever I feel tempted to buy something at retail prices!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I read an amusing tale the other day...Husband on wifes request to buy some special wool from a shop in their local town. When they realised how much it was to park car then walk to the shops and the cost of the wool[quite exspensive]They found it on the net a lot cheaper and free postage.Moral of the tale was yes its is sometimes cheaper to knit a garment.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree that it can be expensive. But one way I justify the expense is to count it as spending money for entertainment for myself. After all, if I went to one two-hour movie, it would cost enough to purchase a skein of most yarns. 

I don't count my time knitting as time working (thus I should be paid) but time being entertained (thus I should pay). It's all in one's perspective.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Spending $85 to make a scarf is ridiculous for the love of knitting or not!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheaper than tranquilizers and office visits to a shrink.
Who cares if it is economical---which it can be if you are practical--it is fun to watch something grow from your hands--like gardeners grow flowers or fruits and veggies--like mothers grow babies, like etc., etc.
We like what we do, and if we can't buy yarn, we use old clothes, plastic bags, or old sheets. A knitter is going to knit, no matter what. My great grandmother was knitting curtains out of string she had been saving at the merchantile store when they wrapped her purchases. It is still on her knitting needle!!! I know, because I now have it!


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Cheaper than tranquilizers and office visits to a shrink.
> Who cares if it is economical---which it can be if you are practical--it is fun to watch something grow from your hands--like gardeners grow flowers or fruits and veggies--like mothers grow babies, like etc., etc.
> We like what we do, and if we can't buy yarn, we use old clothes, plastic bags, or old sheets. A knitter is going to knit, no matter what. My great grandmother was knitting curtains out of string she had been saving at the merchantile store when they wrapped her purchases. It is still on her knitting needle!!! I know, because I now have it!


Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> Knitting may be expensive, but I guarantee you it's a lot less expensive than therapy!!!


I agree, it's saved me lots of $'s. As an additional bonus it stops me snacking at night as my hands are too busy, so it's my preferred diet!!


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> My great grandmother was knitting curtains out of string she had been saving at the merchantile store when they wrapped her purchases. It is still on her knitting needle!!! I know, because I now have it!


Choked me right up!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, knitting can be very expensive if you buy only new name-brand yarn, even if it's from a discount website. But you're not obligated to spend a lot of money and it is easily possible to make very nice projects for dirt cheap. For instance, I found 10 skeins of a discontinued (but still modern) Patons bulky boucle yarn, 25% wool/75% acrylic blend at a thift store for 25 cents each (half price day) and used 6 of them to make a poncho and beret set for my fiance's granddaughter and the American Girl doll he bought for her birthday. Cost: $2.25 for BOTH sets and I finished it in 2 days. (I'm making another double set now for her younger sister and the AG doll she will get for Christmas. I found the original yarn (discontinued Lion Brand Boucle Taffy color) on Ebay. That set will be more expensive ($21.00 for both sets - girl+doll) but still very reasonable and quick-to-knit.


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

Definitely not economical! The trouble with me is that I keep finding patterns for things I like but would never have thought of buying. Weird!
Oh well, nobody ever said life has to make sense.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

groovyboomer said:


> TnWonderer said:
> 
> 
> > But your scarf you made for her had something more valuable...Love...
> ...


On this site also in other peoples homeland. It's interesting to see what part knitting has played in different counties. I have a book called No Idle Hands the Social History of American Knitting and it wonderful, so informative.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Marzoli said:


> Definitely not economical! The trouble with me is that I keep finding patterns for things I like but would never have thought of buying. Weird!
> Oh well, nobody ever said life has to make sense.


We have to believe that what we do in good faith will eventually make sense.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

The term expensive is all in ones perspective. If you can afford it you get it, if you can't you don't. It is just that simple.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

The term expensive is all in ones perspective. If you can afford it you get it, if you can't you don't. It is just that simple.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

knitminnie said:


> The term expensive is all in ones perspective. If you can afford it you get it, if you can't you don't. It is just that simple.


You just nailed it!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Depemding on what yarn used, I guess it could be. But once you get really involved into the craft, it's about the art and satisfaction of creating. There's a difference in the feel and quality of yarns. I'm still experimenting.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

To paraphrase Spongebob Squarepants, it'll have love in every stitch! It's true though. I'm knitting my daughter a snood for Xmas, and she's really looking forward to getting it and watching it grow (and she's 13 today!) And I had to knit both her and my son monsters from a Rebecca Danger pattern :-D


----------



## Minnie NS (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes ! Do you know how much a phychologist is??
I just knit away my troubles


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

dwernars said:


> That expensive scarf I knitted cannot be worn by the recipient LOL, She is allergic to wool!! Now it's just going to lie in her closet.


What a shame! I would make a deal with her to make her another one out of yarn she can use and trade for the wool one back so that you can either use it yourself or gift it to someone who can use it. I thought about the idea that she could wear it over a cotton turtleneck, but I'm also allergic to wool and that has not worked for me. The little fibers work their way through and make me miserable with the itching!


----------



## barbS (Aug 28, 2011)

Knitting is not inexpensive, but it is cheaper that therapy! Happy holidays to all.


----------



## mynanna2 (Oct 14, 2011)

No, it's not economical, but it is so much fun. Also, it lowers blood pressure, keeps the mind sharp (really important as we age) and wins Brownie points with friends and family who are the recipients of our efforts. Knitting, thanks to the internet, affords us contact with like mnded people all over the world. Factor all the benefits of knitting into the cost of a garment and you have reduced the price tag considerably.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

To me it doesn't matter. I knit because I enjoy it, not to save or make money. And I could not find anything in the stores to compare to what I want to make.
The craftmanship is not there, usually made in China or some other country. On machines and steeked most of the time too.
No, I will keep on knitting thank you.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

mynanna2 said:


> No, it's not economical, but it is so much fun. Also, it lowers blood pressure, keeps the mind sharp (really important as we age) and wins Brownie points with friends and family who are the recipients of our efforts. Knitting, thanks to the internet, affords us contact with like mnded people all over the world. Factor all the benefits of knitting into the cost of a garment and you have reduced the price tag considerably.


I totally agree with you...I have a aterial phib heart condition and I can tell when I havent done much knitting. 
I have made some things and have made money on and some things and have lost. My love is in every piece that I produce and that is priceless..even to those who really dont know me. It's much cheaper then therapy and more fun too!


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Knitting is the gift that keeps on giving. Merry Christmas to you.
Wendy


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

For me, the cost in dollars is only part of the cost of knitting. For me, knitting is good therapy - helps for mental peace of mind - and that is worth a lot! Enjoy! Johanne


----------



## annettes (Oct 25, 2011)

I love to knit! It relieves stress and lets me slow down a bit and breathe. For me it is both the journey and the destination. When we knit something it is actually custom made. Custom made is always more expensive, with that view then knitting is economical. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it! ;-)


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

annettes said:


> I love to knit! It relieves stress and lets me slow down a bit and breathe. For me it is both the journey and the destination. When we knit something it is actually custom made. Custom made is always more expensive, with that view then knitting is economical. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it! ;-)


I agree!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

TnWonderer said:


> But your scarf you made for her had something more valuable...Love...


That is it. Doesn't matter the cost to make the scarf, it was made with love from you. No store bought scarf will have that factored in. Merry Christmas


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Paige, our five year old granddaughter, asked me to knit her AMG doll a blouse and skirt...but they had to be connected. I said, you would like a dress...she said "NO"...I want a blouse and skirt connected. So, I knitted her AMG doll a "dress" for Christmas...what a joy it was to make and I can't wait to see the glow on her face when she opens her gift. Yep! it cost be $7.00 for the yarn...but the look on her sweet little face will be priceless.


----------



## McBaby (Dec 7, 2011)

Reading all of your comments made my day. I knit because I enjoy it and put a lot of love in all the many gifts that I knit. I also am a sewer and quilter with all the same reasons. Merry Christmas to all and Happy knitting in the New Year!!!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Ball of really good sock yarn, 8 dollars.
Two sets of bamboo tipped circular needles, 16 dollars
NOT killing everyone who ticks me off because I have a creative outlet to diffuse stress, PRICELESS.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I love to knit and crochet and yarn can be expensive, but what KILLS me is people who sell handmade garments on ebay or etsy at such a low price they just break even or lose money on the yarn alone?
Then when you offer on ebay or craft sale something made from quality yarns they look at you like you are nuts.
What I am trying to say is ask what your goods are worth because underpricing your goods and time do NOTHING but harm to your fellow knitters.PLEASE?


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I am really getting tired of hearing " I can get that at Wal-Mart."
Yeah, like Wal-Mart ever had anything lovingly made by hand!!


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

Guess I'm the oddball here. One pair slippers and one hat from one skein yarn. (Walmart - $2.33 + tax).

Hat in Walmart - $10.48 (not as good quality). Slippers- Who knows? No can find like mine. 

Merry Christmas! :mrgreen:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


You know the person(s) who makes such remarks, you can tell that they know nadda about knitting or crocheting. The cost of "good quality" yarn or thread (I crochet with thread also - that's how I learnt) is clueless. Then not to mention the time - if their time is worth nothing, I can assure them that mine is worth tons. As the saying goes "time is money" You waste time - you lose money vice versa. I made scarves for 2 of my three sons and one for my eldest grandson. My 2nd son looked at it and said to me: "Mom, do you know how much money you can get for these things you keep making and giving away? A scarf like this will cost about $40.00 in the stores. We saw one and it was nothing like this one." i believe he appreciated the scarf that some darn shirt or sweather neither of which he needs.

I made a crocheted afghan for one of my eldest son's colleagues, she paid me $500.00 for it and she thought that that was cheap. Go figure. It was huge, and the yarn cost me a fortune, not to mention the nights I stayed up in my room making it for her.

I crocheted a tablecloth for my son and daughter-in-law and the thread alone cost me over $100.00 and I paid someone to do it for me because I did not want them to see me crocheting it. The full cost - over $200.00. Are you still asking if it is economical? You can make money on it, if you know where and whom to sell to. But my philosopy is, if it gives me joy and satisfaction, that is what is important. It doesn't matter whether or not I am paid for it. It is something I just love doing. God has given every person He has created at least one talent and gift that they are passionate about, and if we do it to His glory and honour, then whether it is economical or not should not be the issue. Just to see the pleasure and appreciation of the recipient's face is sufficient for me.

So people who have no clue, should keep their opinions to themselves.

Enough said. I am coming off of my pulpit.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Knitting can be as expensive or inexpensive as you make it or can afford. As for being more inexpensive than buying something. Everyone else has said it. Knitting/crocheting or whatever provides creative outlet, relaxation and an item that is unique and made with love and care. That's not something you can buy in a store. As for made in the USA or whatever country you're from, that's true too. You know the origin and that your purchase is not supporting sweatshops, underpaid and exploited workers. 

Besides, what a wonderful thing it is to create something and have such a feeling of satisfaction. Much better than the shrink or doing bodily injury to all the nuts out there! Have a wonderful and blessed holiday season!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> StitchDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > As far as sewing is concerned, I can make my hubby a tropical shirt, from high quality quilt cotton, with matched front pocket and center front for about $65 in materials. Actually less since I already have the pattern. If you can find front matched in the stores they are over $100 and made from rayon. The rayon drapes like a saggy, wet, cheap dishrag and is hot in the summer. Of course, I'll make them!
> ...


The pattern I use is McCall's #2149. You can easily lengthen the body by simply cutting the shirt longer and re-positioning the side vents. I think you would have to cut the sleeves to lengthen, but that's easy. If you want to precisely match the front centers you must use only the center front repeats. That means you must put the fronts behind and not beside one another. It takes about 4 1/2 yds for a tall, 4 for a regular. Oddly enough, it takes about 4 for me, too, and I'm only 4'11"!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> To me it doesn't matter. I knit because I enjoy it, not to save or make money. And I could not find anything in the stores to compare to what I want to make.
> The craftmanship is not there, usually made in China or some other country. On machines and steeked most of the time too.
> No, I will keep on knitting thank you.


Steeking I don't mind. The Norwegians do it all the time. What I hate is the attached turtlenecks. They're almost impossible to get my head through. I also think serging knitwork is questionable.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Aluca, Love the Rottie! Rotties Rule, but Chihuahuas tell them what's what!


----------



## robincorgi (Nov 24, 2011)

It IS economical when you can't purchase the size you need, either because you are as tall as the Green Giant -like my husband, or as bodacious as I am! :wink:


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

no it is not wool is so expensive now but is a lot warmer


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

mynanna2 said:


> No, it's not economical, but it is so much fun. Also, it lowers blood pressure, keeps the mind sharp (really important as we age) and wins Brownie points with friends and family who are the recipients of our efforts. Knitting, thanks to the internet, affords us contact with like mnded people all over the world. Factor all the benefits of knitting into the cost of a garment and you have reduced the price tag considerably.


It's cheaper than psychiatric therapy!! :lol:


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

I never consider my time when I am knitting. I do it because I enjoy it. I can pick yarn that I can afford to buy and have found that there are yarns that can be substituted very nicely for those I can't afford and the item comes out just fine.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

grammyv said:


> mynanna2 said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not economical, but it is so much fun. Also, it lowers blood pressure, keeps the mind sharp (really important as we age) and wins Brownie points with friends and family who are the recipients of our efforts. Knitting, thanks to the internet, affords us contact with like mnded people all over the world. Factor all the benefits of knitting into the cost of a garment and you have reduced the price tag considerably.
> ...


Where is that LIKE button????


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

spynie said:


> I made a waistcoat for my teenage grand daughter and she told her mum (I just love it and it's like getting a hug from granny)


That is so sweet! I sewed and crocheted blankets for all of my kids when they were little. My youngest who is about to be 17 still sleeps with his crocheted blanket. He would kill me if he knew I told on him, but it makes me happy that he loves that thing so much.

I feel that needle crafts can be economical if you can find good quality yarn on sale. I made my husband a beanie not too long ago and it cost me about $6.00 for the 100% wool yarn. He has a big head (hehe) so I could make it to fit him correctly. He works outside so it is important for him to have something to keep him warm. He tells me all the time how much better he likes the one that I made vs. the ones that he has purchased from the store. He said the ones that he has bought come no where close to the one that I made in comfort, fit, and warmth. I looked on line for a beanie similar to the one that I made and found them for about $35.00 so I would say that what I made was a bargain!


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

What does "steeked" mean???


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Steeks, hence steeking, is a method that allows you to knit cardigans and pullovers in the round without stopping just because you hit the center front or the sleeves and neckline. The rows are secured by sewing (Dale of Norway says sewing machine is OK) very close to the edge of the actual knitting. After securing the steeks are cut open.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


Knitting can be a very expensive hobby most of the time. That is why I only knit for people who appreciate the time & effort it takes for me to make them something.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Right when I got out of college in the late 60's and my friends started having babies, I was just trying to land a job and get on my feet. At that time a couple of skeins of baby yarn cost less than $5. Whenever the recipient opened a hand-knit baby gift, the oohing and ahhing went on for a lot longer than the gifts that had been purchased. Not only cheaper, but more appreciated.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Mollie said:


> Right when I got out of college in the late 60's and my friends started having babies, I was just trying to land a job and get on my feet. At that time a couple of skeins of baby yarn cost less than $5. Whenever the recipient opened a hand-knit baby gift, the oohing and ahhing went on for a lot longer than the gifts that had been purchased. Not only cheaper, but more appreciated.


There you go. My sentiments exactly.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I would rather pay for the yarn and make something myself
than paying for cheaply made store stuff


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> Ball of really good sock yarn, 8 dollars.
> Two sets of bamboo tipped circular needles, 16 dollars
> NOT killing everyone who ticks me off because I have a creative outlet to diffuse stress, PRICELESS.


BRAVO......


----------



## Farrelly (Dec 12, 2011)

and if you count the cost of your time? i think hand knits are more expensive. but it is so enjoyable and satisfying.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

You are right. I don't think knitting is economical for the items I am knitting. But for the stress relief and enjoyment I get from it (and it is the one thing I do for myself) it is a lot cheaper and more fun than therapy.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

The things I knit cannot be found in the store! For instance, cardigan sweaters. It is hard to find any that suit my taste, so I have to knit or crochet them, and when I find a nice one, it is very expensive and not available in the color I want! (I haven't look for one in the stores in years!)


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


You are absolutely right.

I knit because of the love of it, and my recipients feel and appreciate that love . Ya just can't put a price tag on love :thumbup:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOL @ ALL OF YOU!! ALCHOLICS ALSO DENY BEING DRUNKARDS!!


----------



## Lettie1 (Aug 24, 2011)

most of the time, NO...but I knit because I enjoy the activity not to save money at obtaining something


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

cost more? how can one compare the unique with mass market? Sure I can buy a sweater for less and that is okay, but I cannot buy unique and quality and loved for less. And if you factor in the cost of a therapist that I would need if I did not knit...and then factor in the cost of a sane home and car trips....hand knit items' value? A bargain!


----------



## dorothysmith198 (Nov 5, 2011)

I think itis the satisfaction you feelwhen you complete your project. The feeling you get when your project is admired by somewhen else. People just love hand made rather than store bought.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have been given alot of yarn and I also get it at yard sales and I have made many baby clothes and small items for adults they all love them and I see them wearing them. Gail


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I still wear handknit sweathers I made for myself over 30 years ago and still look like new. I have never paid for than $3 - $4 for a skein of yarn and if you wash them on the delicate cycle on your washing machine and turn them inside out - they will last forever.

Have you ever gone to a Boutique that sells "hand knit sweathers"? If so, you will see that the prices charged are sky high and out of most people's budget. My sister and I went into a store in Quincy Market, Boston, NY that sold "hand knit sweaters. There was a child's Iran/Cable design for approximately a 9 month old baby - they were charging $90 (this was 25 years ago!).

My sister and I are both knitters and we both have knit many, many sweaters (both adult and child sizes) with Cable & Aran knits) that we could make for 10% of what this store was charging.

Home knit items last forever - store bought sweaters MIGHT last for a few months!!!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

The cost is like everything else. It's more expensive to do a lot of things but the memories are worth much more than the money. A dresser scarf my mom made for me is priceless, as so many other things she made.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

My first mother in law used to knit for a shop. No way was she paid for the time she put into each item, and what the shop charged was so expensive, and yet people were prepared to pay for a hand knit item. 
I guess I learnt my lesson then, and I only knit for my whanau, and myself.


----------



## ikeeptrying (Oct 13, 2011)

It is a heck of a lot cheaper than psycho therapy.


----------



## ikeeptrying (Oct 13, 2011)

It is a heck of a lot cheaper than psycho therapy.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I also knit because I love to and throughout the years I have acquired quite a stash of yarn. I am very thrifty, especially since I retired and use the coupons and sales. Also stalk the thrift stores and flea market for yarn etc. I use nice yarn but not the expensive stuff.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

Thirty years ago, I happened to bring in a handmade crochet sweater that I knit for my 13 year old daughter. Three of my employees fell in love with it and convinced me to make each one of them a duplicate of the one I had made for my daughter.

I charged $25 for each sweater and they bought the yarn. That is when I found out that making a home crochet sweater for money was absolutely joyless and this was the last time I ever "sold" any of my hand made items. I enjoy making things for my family out of my love for them which, I believe, makes knitting and/or crocheting so enjoyable.

Just as another poster stated - you can't put a value on love.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Only if you don't count your time spent, its a gift of love when you make something for someone you care about and that's priceless.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I knit because I knit! And I breath, eat, etc. I enjoy making something no one else has the exact same of. I am unique and like for my knitting to express that. Yes, I use patterns, but my own color, yarn, etc. Cost is important in that I need to have the money with me to buy the yarn. No money, no yarn! Darn!


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think knitting, like most hand crafts or custom made items, are not less expensive, but definitely better made. If using better quality materials, the items made will also last so much longer.


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

ikeeptrying said:


> It is a heck of a lot cheaper than psycho therapy.


You beat me to it. I say ditto knitting/crochet/crafting is much less expensive than therapy.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

We are talking apples and oranges here. Even my Grade B projects...they don't all turn out exatly as we hoped when we started....but even the "B's" are better quality.
I bought a hat with ear flaps at a discount store yesterday $3. I'm knitting one its just not finished and its gotten cold dog walking with hats with no ear flaps. When I work out all the problems, thread in all the multiple yarn ends....I'm just sure the $3 bargain will be in the charity bin. Joan 8060


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I paid $16 for 100% good quality yarn from LYS for a hat for 8yr old grandson. Wondered if it was worth it until he called and said, "WOW, Nana!!! What a super great hat. I tell all my friends you made it specially for me!" What a return for a small investment.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Maybe it's not cheaper but the joy of seeing your children and grandkids wear your efforts while the " store-bought" sit in the drawer is priceless!!!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

14 pages and nobody really reads anything anyone else writes LOL


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I actually don't carry a sense of pride if people wear stuff I knit - it makes no difference to me either way. I like store bought stuff - what can I say I am a fashionista. If I had to knit every sweater I want, I would probably only have one if I am lucky and I would probably never wear it because by the time I have finished knitting it, I will be sick of it.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I can attest to the durbility of handmade items. I still have the wool "Sloppy Joe" sweater my grandmother and I made when I was in high school and I'll be 81 next month! I don't factor in my time when I make items as I enjoy doing it...I've made sweaters for grandkids that are still being passed down the line as they were outgrown...


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

What Knitnut said!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

It keeps us off the streets. 

Well, except for when we have to go buy more yarn.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I knit as many of you do because we enjoy the craft of knitting. For any hobby there will always be some amount of money involved. It is up to the person to decide what and how much they spend. The money does not equate to what enjoyment or peace that knitting can provide. Yarn is a dear friend that is always there when needed. Life is too short not to enjoy doing something besides working, working, and working. Sometimes family will not always be there, but the yarn and needles will. Why not enjoy your craft and buy what you can afford.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I buy all the yarn I want whether I can afford it or not - I just think everyone here has just completely misconstrued my initial post. It has nothing to do with quality or longevity - there is no way I keep stuff for 30 years,I am not a hoarder. My post in fact was an observation that a stupid scarf was so costly to make is all - I don't care in the grander scheme of things and the scarf will probably get stuffed into the next box of unwanted clothes that gets donated to goodwill - I am sure someone will snap it up, unravel it and knit themselves a new scarf with my expensive wool!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

engteacher said:


> I paid $16 for 100% good quality yarn from LYS for a hat for 8yr old grandson. Wondered if it was worth it until he called and said, "WOW, Nana!!! What a super great hat. I tell all my friends you made it specially for me!" What a return for a small investment.


Very nice engteacher!! That's what makes our hobby so inexpensive & so very meaningful!!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I just can't find it in my heart to throw away a perfectly still good sweater of 30 years into the junk pile. It still looks brand new, still fits, and not that many people I know personally know how to knit an Aran Cable Knit sweater. I've gotten too many compliments to just "throw it away".

Just thought I would clear the air of why I posted what I did about my "30 year old sweaters"!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

the older the better keep it and wear it


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Knitting is my therapy. Much less expensive than a psychiatrist charges and I've got something to show for it.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

How I wish my knitting was economical ! 
I will, however, pay for quality yarn, it's just that I have so much, and when I get the urge to visit the LYS, all my good intentions fly away. I have, also, a huge ball of tee-shirt yarn ready to be a bath mat. And lots of wool from my days in upstate, NY. No excuses, just love it all!
Forest in Florida


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

mamaknits said:


> How I wish my knitting was economical !
> I will, however, pay for quality yarn, it's just that I have so much, and when I get the urge to visit the LYS, all my good intentions fly away. I have, also, a huge ball of tee-shirt yarn ready to be a bath mat. And lots of wool from my days in upstate, NY. No excuses, just love it all!
> Forest in Florida


Me too!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

I knit for relaxation and accomplishment. I love seeing something made by my own hands and giving it to someone who truly will enjoy what I have made.

You can't put a price on love.


----------



## Marler (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually I finished my scarf while traveling Russia.


----------



## mzclickityclick (Nov 1, 2011)

AMEN


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

You can't put a price on the love that goes into each thing you knit even if it's "just a dishcloth"


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

No, but you wont "meet" the same item coming towards you on the street. One of a kind creation. :}


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

What a great discussion of this topic today. It's wonderful hearing your own thoughts and feelings expressed in so many delightful ways.


----------



## Swede (Mar 29, 2011)

All of your reasons to be knitting are wonderful and true. For me, it keeps a family tradition going, as I come from a long line of people who can do many things with their hands. I have arthritis, and keeping my hands working is a must. Also helps the mind. I also make friends that way. BTW, I must tell you this. When my mother was a little girl, my grandmother had chairs sitting around the dining room. On each was some shorn wool. If the kids misbehaved, they had their chair and would have to card wool. I think they tried not to get caught. My grandma spun the wool and could knit a pair of socks in an evening for any of the kids.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I guess if you buy all the yarn you want whether you can afford it or not makes it not economical for you.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2011)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Like you, I knit because I love the textures, patterns and the feel of yarn slipping through my fingers. It is a challenge to learn new stitches and to find time to knit during the day.


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

I believe that knitting really is economical. why spend $30 or $75 on a fancy sweater at the store, when for that same $30 or $75 you can purchase similar yarn and make 2 or 3 sweaters of better quality which will last decades versus a mere couple of years.

The industrial revolution brought many things along with it including the misconception that a Mass Produced item could ever replace the durability of a hand-crafted item. The revolution did one thing really well. It destroyed the knitting guilds and well, the world of knitting has not been the same since. It used to be perfectly acceptable for a young man to aspire to be a professional knitter and to attain a guild membership and sanction for his work. Many, many beautiful patterns and stitches were lost in the Industrial Revolution which still to this day have not been recovered or re-discovered. The Knitting guilds were replaced with Massive Industrial knitting machines and well hence the loss of the ancient long standing guilds to the revolution; and enter the "mass produced garments we have all come to know and love and buy at walmart. Cotton t-shirts and socks. 

A good example of hand knitted durability is the knitted Silk funerary cushion from the tomb of Infante Fernando de la Cerda in Madrid, Spain. It was made around 1275 A.D. and is still in pristine condition. There are even Exambles Stockings or "Socks" from almost 1,900 years ago that came out of Egypt. If one looks back far enough (into the Iron age) 2,400 years ago one can find examples of the precurser to knitting known as Nalbinding. Considering that knitting is based off of weaving (as any good weaver will inform you), it is not suprising that many knitted stitches are similar in nature to their woven counterparts. Stockinette stitch is one excellent example.


Ok, enough with the history lesson. lol Is Knitting economical? In the long run yes. In the short run perhaps not for your pocket book if you are in a pinch. Then again economics is a decision each knitter has to make on his or her own terms. As for me. The question of economics is a vague concern. I'm all in favor of doing away with the Industrial revolution left overs and re-starting the guilds. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


I don't think it is economical. Unless you use cheap yarns. My wool scarves have yarns that cost anywhere from $35 to $70. I've a pair of socks that cost me $40 for the yarn! Some socks cost even more. But, they are works of love... and, even art... if you will. Not all my socks are that expensive to make; the average cost for nice yarn for a pair of socks is closer to $20 or a bit more, which I don't think is bad. I never consider the price of my time, because I knit for loved ones. If I did, my socks would cost $150.00 to $300.00!! LOL My SIL told me that she had found handknitted socks for $10; she bought a pair. Within two weeks they had holes in them. So much for the $10... with another $10... she could have bought quality yarn and could have had a pair of socks that were not only beautiful, but much longer lasting (with proper care).

I've a favorite teddy bear baby blanket that I make... it will cost either close to $120(with wonderful yarns) or $36 (if I go on the cheap). I've made it three times now... two expensive and one cheap. And, I'm planning on making two more... A baby due in April and one in July. I'm squeezing my budget to garner the cold cash to buy the yummy yarns... and constantly looking for bargains on the yarn.

I don't knit to be economical. I knit because I love to knit and to give my knits away to family and other loved ones. AND, I'm a show-off (I admit it)... I love to create beauties. I budget very carefully to buy the yarns of my choice. And, I don't knit "for Xmas presents"... they get their knits, when they get them. Everyone is happy with my schedule; I knit for about 25 to 30 people (adults, babies, toddlers, teenagers, etc.), around the clock during a given year. LOL

PS: I've tried making socks with acrylic yarns... but, after a few washings, they look horrible... they're , fuzzy-looking, stretched out and don't "bounce" back into shape, as wool or wool/nylon combination socks do. That was a wasted $12 and all my time.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

who told you it was? no one who knits for very long.... neither is quilting, dressmaking or any other hobby you can think of... but it is satisfying and it is possible to make things that are custom fit and perfect for my coloring and proportions...there are more things in the world to consider than cost. "He knows the cost of everything and the value of nothing," is an quotation that says a lot.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

bonster said:


> What are the hours of pleasure in creating worth? I do a lot of knitting (scarves mostly) for charity and I think of the warmth and comfort the person receiving the item will have. That gives me pleasure and a price can not be placed on that!
> 
> Many years ago I made all my own clothes. But then sewing got so expensive and it was much cheaper to just buy it. I enjoy knitting much more than sewing. Although we (my church) did a lot of dress making for Dress A Girl Around the World and Little Dresses for Africa. I will say I really enjoyed that project and will start it up again in 2012. It was great getting together with others and creating dresses. A far as cost for that, all the fabric was donated - much of it from folks on this site.
> 
> So I guess I can't put a price on pleasure for the maker and the receiver. I know I'm preaching to the choir here!


I'm with you on this subject. Many years ago, I sewed... for my three daughters. Not only could I make THREE outfits for the price of what ONE quality dress would cost (~$25-$30). The materials that I used were wonderful. Now-a-days, yardage stores just don't exist as they did back then.

I agree, it's cheaper to buy now. I thank my lucky stars that I don't have to provide clothing for three girls any longer.

I seldom sew now. But, I have knitting!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

doogie said:


> I believe that knitting really is economical. why spend $30 or $75 on a fancy sweater at the store, when for that same $30 or $75 you can purchase similar yarn and make 2 or 3 sweaters of better quality which will last decades versus a mere couple of years.
> 
> The industrial revolution brought many things along with it including the misconception that a Mass Produced item could ever replace the durability of a hand-crafted item. The revolution did one thing really well. It destroyed the knitting guilds and well, the world of knitting has not been the same since. It used to be perfectly acceptable for a young man to aspire to be a professional knitter and to attain a guild membership and sanction for his work. Many, many beautiful patterns and stitches were lost in the Industrial Revolution which still to this day have not been recovered or re-discovered. The Knitting guilds were replaced with Massive Industrial knitting machines and well hence the loss of the ancient long standing guilds to the revolution; and enter the "mass produced garments we have all come to know and love and buy at walmart. Cotton t-shirts and socks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the history lesson... I knew some of it, but it's great to hear it over again.

I'm for bringing back the Guilds.... not unions, but skilled, craft-type guilds... apprentice to master type. There are so many shoddy items that are offered to us (for a price) not just thhe Wallmart socks and sweaters... look at home constructions... there's nothing like the older houses what were built sturdy and long lasting, made of quality wood, with beams and built-in cabinets, etc., verses the "modern" stucco house that get dry rot and chips away. And, all for economics... at the inception, but costly at repair time.

I vote for quality. And, I have my own plan as to how afford quality yarns, and I'm far from being well-heeled.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Expensive.. Yes, I have several knitting machines. I recently went to purchase oil for one of my antique sock machines and was ask my the male salesperson what I was using it on. I happily said to make socks on my machine. Of course, I had to tell him about them... He then said... can't you just go to isle ## and purchase them. I smiled, my DH backed up. I ask him if he hunted. Yes, was the answer... do you get a deer each time you go.. no... Does you guns cost a lot? yes... Doesn't the bullets cost alot... yes... Then why don't you just go over to the meat department and purchase you meat?

Yes, it cost, yes it is addicting, yes... I love every minute of doing it even when I mess up. I don't think we do it for saving money... we do it to make "our mark" on it.


----------



## Marler (Aug 13, 2011)

What a wonderful reply. 

I must tell a story. We have a couple in Sunday School who have been married 57 years. One Sunday, during a discussion...subject not remembered...she said when they were in college in Chicago,she knitted a sock for him. She never finished the other. 
Someone asked if she still had the yarn. Long story short...she knitted the other sock and they each brought a sock to Sunday School and made a pair. LOL


----------



## LuLuLeesa (Jan 26, 2011)

I never thought about it economically. I always thought of it as an enjoyment, and a hobby. I can't put a price tag on things that I love to create, nor do I think about it too much. Eventually, I can save for yarn, as I don't have much money. I have to pay for college and books first, not to mention food on my family's table...but for my pleasure and for others, I just simply enjoy the art of needlework. If you have to compare it to what you can buy on the shelves, just remember that those items are mass produced with cheap labor  but then I can go on forever with that lol! I just simply love needle art.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

MadsWeb said:


> Expensive.. Yes, I have several knitting machines. I recently went to purchase oil for one of my antique sock machines and was ask my the male salesperson what I was using it on. I happily said to make socks on my machine. Of course, I had to tell him about them... He then said... can't you just go to isle ## and purchase them. I smiled, my DH backed up. I ask him if he hunted. Yes, was the answer... do you get a deer each time you go.. no... Does you guns cost a lot? yes... Doesn't the bullets cost alot... yes... Then why don't you just go over to the meat department and purchase you meat?
> 
> Yes, it cost, yes it is addicting, yes... I love every minute of doing it even when I mess up. I don't think we do it for saving money... we do it to make "our mark" on it.


You are right. My son fishes. He will go to Tesco and buy small mackeral to use as bait. Now if it was just about saving money he would just eat the mackeral! He loves his hobby and spends a lot on equipment, and the warm clothing he needs to fish in winter, but he says it's a real stress buster. Knitting is our stress buster.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree. Have you heard of "I Knit so I don't kill you?" Happy Holidays. :lol:


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Knitting produces many products, only a few of which are knitted. If you only look at them, it is true that you can't compete with slave knitters in Thailand, or machines in Taiwan. However, as a retired counselor, I can tell you that mental health sessions cost about $200 an hour, and no matter how very helpful, all you have to show for that money is that one hour. Most of us can't afford a daily session! The same $200 in yarns and needles will give you MANY more hours for your money. 

The health benefits cover all aspects of life, mental, emotional, spiritual, physical. Yes, physical! When you knit (or anything else requiring both hands to work together, so crochet, piano, bread making, etc.) it balances brain function, focuses on this balance (and not stressors) and helps de-stress mentally and physically for people who have spent the rest of the day fussing in only part of their brains. It's a left brain, right brain thing. Clinical studies are confirming that -- once you have learned it, of course  -- knitting is very therapeutic. Yes, we all know this: while learning, knitting can actually cause a certain amount of stress, LOL.

So, besides the creative joy, the physical and mental health enhancement, the relationship building and social connections, knitting is just plain fun. That's a lot of expense if you had to buy it all separately.... 

I vote that knitting is VERY economical!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

spynie said:


> I made a waistcoat for my teenage grand daughter and she told her mum (I just love it and it's like getting a hug from granny)


What is a waistcoat? Not a common term this side of the pond. I thought I would just ask rather than assume that I have any real idea.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

crjc said:


> dwernars said:
> 
> 
> > I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> ...


Aaaaaaahhhhh-men!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

mamaknits said:


> How I wish my knitting was economical !
> I will, however, pay for quality yarn, it's just that I have so much, and when I get the urge to visit the LYS, all my good intentions fly away. I have, also, a huge ball of tee-shirt yarn ready to be a bath mat. And lots of wool from my days in upstate, NY. No excuses, just love it all!
> Forest in Florida


AND? Honey, life's too short to waste time doing something else during knitting time if knitting time is important to you. Life is for living as well as you can for as long as you can. If U think knitting makes your life better, then that's how U feel and it's valid.
If U start to feel guilty about your stash, do some charity knitting with some of it. Nobody said you have to knit just for yourself/family/friends etc. 
If knitting makes U happy, go ahead and KNIT!


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

A waistcoat is a vest


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a theory that yarn, like fabric now costing $12.95-$20.00 a yard, is marketed to the baby boomers who have retired on a nice pension/etc. They have time to take costly classes as well. (I am jealous). But alas with all the business shipped to other countries we will have to learn to make our own yarn from our pets and I guess that is becoming a common practice.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

MadsWeb said:


> Expensive.. Yes, I have several knitting machines. I recently went to purchase oil for one of my antique sock machines and was ask my the male salesperson what I was using it on. I happily said to make socks on my machine. Of course, I had to tell him about them... He then said... can't you just go to isle ## and purchase them. I smiled, my DH backed up. I ask him if he hunted. Yes, was the answer... do you get a deer each time you go.. no... Does you guns cost a lot? yes... Doesn't the bullets cost alot... yes... Then why don't you just go over to the meat department and purchase you meat?
> Wonderful comparison. wish I could see how that sock knitting machine works. I have owned and resold several knitting machines....but I'm always curious about them. Hand knitting always won out for the very therapy being discussed in this thread.
> Joan 8060
> 
> Yes, it cost, yes it is addicting, yes... I love every minute of doing it even when I mess up. I don't think we do it for saving money... we do it to make "our mark" on it.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

dwernars said:


> 14 pages and nobody really reads anything anyone else writes LOL


I'm reading every word!


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> dwernars said:
> 
> 
> > 14 pages and nobody really reads anything anyone else writes LOL
> ...


Me too!


----------



## GrammyPammy (Aug 24, 2011)

some of the girls have said the qualitiy is so much better. I can't even say that for sure in my case. And yes it was expensive. I made aweaters for each of my grandchildren this year. Started in July and am now sweing outfits to go with them. The kids have had great fun being measured and knowing that Grammy was making something special for each of them and they don't even seem to care what it is going to be. That has made it exciting for me too. I tell them tha the whole time I make something for that peerson I think about them and often say prayers for them. They think that is awesome too. I have collected so many patterns that I want to try that I hope someone in the family will be able to complete the list when I am gone.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

THAT IS SO BEAUTIFUL. And so true. It is a labor of love.


----------



## Marler (Aug 13, 2011)

17 pages...we read!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

No it's not economical but cooking good, nourishing foodstuffs may not be either when we figure in the gas to get it, the energy needed to prep/cook it, and the clean-up time, plus our time, efforts, skills, etc.
However, those of us who emjoy using our talents and skills to nourish and care for loved ones and the enjoyment we get from cooking the best we can provide (or knitting/crocheting items, why would we do otherwise?


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

jheiens said:


> No it's not economical but cooking good, nourishing foodstuffs may not be either when we figure in the gas to get it, the energy needed to prep/cook it, and the clean-up time, plus our time, efforts, skills, etc.
> However, those of us who emjoy using our talents and skills to nourish and care for loved ones and the enjoyment we get from cooking the best we can provide (or knitting/crocheting items, why would we do otherwise?


And doesn't it say in the bible to not hide your light under a basket?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


As the saying goes, "Yes, I know that I can buy a sweater (socks, scarf, hat, etc.) at Wal-Mart for not much money. What's your point?"

If I was knitting to be economical I'd still be buying this stuff at Wal-Mart, I'd be buying cheap, acrylic yarn there, too, and I'd be knitting with aluminum straight needles (well, no I wouldn't, aluminum needles aggravate my arthritis), and I probably wouldn't knit the things I do that look professional, because they are. I'd also be a screaming maniac, over-stressed, and exhausted all the time from this. I knit because I love to knit. It is my therapy. And since I found out that good yarn, while more expensive than Red Heart, Caron, etc., makes the knitting experience pleasurable and the items knit far more likely to be heirlooms I want them to be (younger son's christening gown was crocheted in an inexpensive acrylic, and did not survive long enough for it to be worn by his child to be). Rather than comparing the cost of your materials to hand-knit an item at a mass merchandising chain, compare them to the cost at a boutique.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Our hand made products do cost more.
> But I don't factor that in at all when doing my projects.
> My experience over the last 20-30 years, you end up buying CRAP from the stores--don't last very long.
> So when you are buying those $30+ sweaters that lasts 1-2 years; then repeat the buying process...
> ...


That's not necessarily true. Right now I'm wearing a 9 year old purchased beaded cardigan. All the beads are still on it and it looks the same it did when I first bought it.
Caring properly for any garment, no matter what it's made from or how, is the key to longevity.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> dwernars said:
> 
> 
> > I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> ...


What's wrong with cheap aluminum needles? ;-) I've been using the same needles that I bought with baby-sitting money in while in high school but, that's just me. I've been knitting since I was 8 and am now 54. I knit every day for a minimum of 2-4 hours during the workweek and 10-12 hours or more on weekends if I can get out of doing housework.

We do have to remember that styles change, tastes change. The average lifecycle of colors in fashion, textures, shapes, etc. is about 7 years from start to finish. Most of the time the styles start in the west and travel to the east. Economic times play a major role as well.

There's way more to this whole subject than time, money, hand-made vs. machine made & fiber.

I've got a whole closet full of hand made sweaters that I've accumulated over the past 15 years but, some days can't find a single one that I want to wear. I've got silk, wool, silk/wool blend, cotton, cotton/acrylic, linen, linen blend and it goes on and on.

You just can't please everyone, including ourselves.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > dwernars said:
> ...


There's nothing *wrong* with aluminum needles, but using them aggravates the arthritis and tendonitis in my hands. I've spent a good part of the last few weeks in a hand splint because of the tendonitis that's flared up because I've knit too much lately. I've also found that whatever the coating is on aluminum needles, there's also something in it that I'm allergic to.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I think that some people brag too much about their "expensive" yarn on this site and think their items are so much better because of their "expensive" yarn. Well, some people can only afford Red Heart or other lines and it is a discredit to them. Knitting is knitting. You can create a beautiful item on any yarn. It is a wonder in this economy that anyone can buy yarn. Perhaps you are the 1%.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I use what I can afford and hope what I make turns out for the best if not rip out and try something else
I work with simply soft or lion brand if it's on sale for like $3 those dollar store yarns are the worst


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yakisquaw said:


> A waistcoat is a vest


Thanks.. I was thinking either that or (what my mind envisioned) a girdle/corset thingy, like you see in movies with medieval maids serving ale and such. Waist... coat.. makes sense, right? A coat for the waist?
LOL.. 
I guess I could have looked it up.. but was busy knitting!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

best laugh i had all day i get to knitting and chatting also not sure what to work on next just looking up patterns


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Revan said:


> I think that some people brag too much about their "expensive" yarn on this site and think their items are so much better because of their "expensive" yarn. Well, some people can only afford Red Heart or other lines and it is a discredit to them. Knitting is knitting. You can create a beautiful item on any yarn. It is a wonder in this economy that anyone can buy yarn. Perhaps you are the 1%.


Sounds like you need a hug.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I personally can not believe how this form totally gets off the beaten path some times. Why are we even talking about whether you should use expensive yarn or $3.00 yarn? This is a craft, a hobby, something to keep us sane and keep our minds busy and warm our hearts. Give us peace and a sence of being. If you use less expensive yarn or extremely expensive yarn, aluminum needle or audi turbo, the results are the same. Relax and enjoy your craft...take a deep breath and chill.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Knitting mermaid said:


> Revan said:
> 
> 
> > I think that some people brag too much about their "expensive" yarn on this site and think their items are so much better because of their "expensive" yarn. Well, some people can only afford Red Heart or other lines and it is a discredit to them. Knitting is knitting. You can create a beautiful item on any yarn. It is a wonder in this economy that anyone can buy yarn. Perhaps you are the 1%.
> ...


I agree with you..she needs a bunch of hugs..


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's some hugs for anyone who needs them!!! 
<< hug >> 
<< hug >> 
<< hug >>.. 
If anyone needs more, just ask.. I give << hugs >> away!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

here have another hug


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> Knitting mermaid said:
> 
> 
> > Revan said:
> ...


Hey, were neighbors. I'm in Wisconsin!


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Knitting mermaid said:


> nanaof3 said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting mermaid said:
> ...


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Eag1eOne said:


> Guess I'm the oddball here. One pair slippers and one hat from one skein yarn. (Walmart - $2.33 + tax).
> 
> Hat in Walmart - $10.48 (not as good quality). Slippers- Who knows? No can find like mine.
> 
> Merry Christmas! :mrgreen:


I use to buy inexpensive yarn too. That was until I found some really nice yarn on sale at a price I thought was reasonable. Bad idea. There was such a difference in the things I knitted, I never will be satisfied with cheap yarn again. Now I only knit with yarn I love and would rather make fewer things than use cheap yarn. I do knit for the finish product not for the process like so many people do, so maybe that plays into my decisions too. It's nice that we can find yarn in many different price ranges. It makes knitting a hobby most people can afford.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

they say you get what you pay for not always
it depends on the makers


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Eag1eOne said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'm the oddball here. One pair slippers and one hat from one skein yarn. (Walmart - $2.33 + tax).
> ...


I remember the first time I used 'good' yarn (Fiesta Yarn's Boomerang). I could not believe the difference. I used three hanks of that $25 dollar (superwash) wool to make a poncho for my former DIL. I just kept ohhing and ahhing over how the yarn felt so different and 'yummy' to knit with. It had a spring and resilience that I had never experienced before.

I love, love, loved working with it.

It was a joy to make that poncho. Sadly, she never wears it, as it was not as warm as she had hoped. Was it a waste? No.. because I learned how much I love working with such nice yarn.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

I went to stitches in Chicago last summer and bought some wonderful yarn. I agree that the feel of it is fabulous. I particularly like noro.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I bet that was a disappointment you can only do so much with what we have it's a shame that so few people take pride in anything


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> 
> Generally people think that knitting is a cheap way to reproduce expensive store knits. I am coming to realize that this is not true. Knitting is expensive.
> 
> We saw a scarf in one of the brand name stores for $25. My daughter wanted it in a different color, so we went off to buy the yarn - 3 balls cost $27, It took about 8 hours of knitting, so even if I had to cost it out at minimum wage rate of $7.25, the scarf cost $85 to make!!


I can never understand why some people feel they have to put a dollar value on their time when knitting or doing any hobby that they love. You just can't look at it like that. If you love knitting (and we all do) isn't that enough. Its the journey not the destination. OK the scarf cost a fair bit of money, there were probably less expensive yarns you could have used, that is your choice. No knitting isn't cheap, it used to be something that housewives did to stretch their budget but these days its a lifestyle choice, like going to the gym, or eating in restaurants and nobody complains about that money spent.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you got that right


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, knitting can be expensive, but I don't drink, smoke or go to the beauty parlor to have my hair done. I don't go to the nail parlor to have my nails done. I don't splurge on clothes, or have to have the name brand items. I am low maintenance! Because of this, I feel that I am entitled to knit and have everything that I need to knit with, as long as the price is not too extravagent or over the top!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Yes, knitting can be expensive, but I don't drink, smoke or go to the beauty parlor to have my hair done. I don't go to the nail parlor to have my nails done. I don't splurge on clothes, or have to have the name brand items. I am low maintenance! Because of this, I feel that I am entitled to knit and have everything that I need to knit with, as long as the price is not too extravagent or over the top!


I'm right with you on this one... :thumbup:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> dwernars said:
> 
> 
> > I knit because I love the craft. I love learning new techniques and stitches etc and wow I have learned so much in this past year since joining KP.
> ...


So really the scarf only cost $2.00 more then the one at the store and your daughter was able to get the color she wanted...and he pleasure of being able to tell every one her mother made it for her..and since when do you charge for the love you put into making some thing for a loved one....that is priceless!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

This topic has been quite a discussion. I'm disappointted when I find a yarn I like and then it's discontinued. I found this site while I was looking for some Red Heart Baby Teri yarn in blue. My niece asked me to make a baby sweater for her new baby. She liked the first one I had made for the first child. Can't find it anymore. Last time I was up north found Cleckheaton Baby Cocoon yarn that I liked. It's a different weight than the baby teri, also like Lion Brand Baby Soft. I spend a lot of my knitting time making baby sweaters, hats, and socks. I've also crocheted many afghans for family members. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Love all the wonderful posts written on this subject... on how we appreciate our given hobbies. One cannot put a pricetag on something that feeds our sense of well-being, or souls, if you will. Thank you all for your wonderful entries/comments.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> I personally can not believe how this form totally gets off the beaten path some times. Why are we even talking about whether you should use expensive yarn or $3.00 yarn? This is a craft, a hobby, something to keep us sane and keep our minds busy and warm our hearts. Give us peace and a sence of being. If you use less expensive yarn or extremely expensive yarn, aluminum needle or audi turbo, the results are the same. Relax and enjoy your craft...take a deep breath and chill.


It does get off the subject but isn't that what a conversation is about? If we were talking face to face we wouldn't be sticking to one subject. I love the way things evolve on this forum. It's wonderful to hear views from so many people, and if someone has a gripe, bring it on!


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Knitting mermaid said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > dwernars said:
> ...


Me three!


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

It saves on gas and pychiatrist bills.. also keeps the mine going. could not keep my fingers still. keeps me out of jail because they would not let me bring my needles. have a great holiday


----------



## ballseven (Dec 22, 2011)

I totally agree, I just finished a cowichan sweater for my daughter...the yarn cost over $50, but some web sites are selling these sweaters for $500!! So I guess i made out in the end. I think homemade items are worth the cost.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Yes, knitting can be expensive, but I don't drink, smoke or go to the beauty parlor to have my hair done. I don't go to the nail parlor to have my nails done. I don't splurge on clothes, or have to have the name brand items. I am low maintenance! Because of this, I feel that I am entitled to knit and have everything that I need to knit with, as long as the price is not too extravagent or over the top!


I am with you. When I tell my DH I am going shopping he never looks worried because he knows I am heading to the thirft stores.


----------



## jmlcarthewbay (May 30, 2011)

No. For the time and money and effort it takes, it is not economical. My husband wonders why I do it. I make stuff and end up giving it away.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

ballseven said:


> I totally agree, I just finished a cowichan sweater for my daughter...the yarn cost over $50, but some web sites are selling these sweaters for $500!! So I guess i made out in the end. I think homemade items are worth the cost.


Right on...some one who thinks the way I do...welcome..and Happy Hoildays!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yakisquaw said:


> Knitting mermaid said:
> 
> 
> > glacy1 said:
> ...


Me too.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

karla knoll said:


> I have a theory that yarn, like fabric now costing $12.95-$20.00 a yard, is marketed to the baby boomers who have retired on a nice pension/etc. They have time to take costly classes as well. (I am jealous). But alas with all the business shipped to other countries we will have to learn to make our own yarn from our pets and I guess that is becoming a common practice.


Most of the baby boomers I know (and I know a lot) are not retired yet. They expect to keep working for years.

I think all that expensive yarn is being bought by DINKs.


----------



## Margie1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Actually I crochet mostly, but I do it because I love it and because what I make is more personal for both the family (I did 9 team hats for Xmas)and my chemo kids. Much better than buying and when I knit a chemo kid hat to match a stuffed animal (like I just finished Mickey and Minnie mouses and Mickey as the Sorcerer's Apprentice hats to match the dolls and Raggedy Ann and Andy hats to match them)---where can you buy that for a kid going thorough cancer? Margie


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

My sister lived in a suburb of Boston and was an avid knitter as her children were grown and she did not work outside of the home.

She was in a financial condition where she could afford to purchase expensive yarn, and even skeins of pure wool yarn. When she passed away three years ago, I inherited all her knitting books, needles and yarn.

I hate to burst anyone's bubble that thinks "expensive" yarn is worth the cost of it. IMO - there are still nice, inexpensive yarns in Walmart that knit up to make beautiful sweaters, etc.

Also,I live in a small city and there are not that many places that even carry yarn anymore because of the lack of demand. I agree with posters that have stated the love of knitting should be the first concern, price and availability of the yarn secondary.

BTW - the yarn in my Aran/Cable sweater that I still wear after I first made it 30 years ago, came from a discount store as a skein of yarn there only cost me LESS than $2 at the time!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

If we are going to try to put a dollar value on the time it takes us to knit things, perhaps we should put a price on the time it takes us to prepare meals, or clean the house, or any of the tasks we do for our family and ourselves. I too don't smoke and rarely drink alcohol, I do have a raving chocolate addiction but I can't eat too much without feeling a bit sick so purchasing beautiful yarn it has to be. Its really great then to see it transformed into something I can be proud of and that is priceless.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> If we are going to try to put a dollar value on the time it takes us to knit things, perhaps we should put a price on the time it takes us to prepare meals, or clean the house, or any of the tasks we do for our family and ourselves. I too don't smoke and rarely drink alcohol, I do have a raving chocolate addiction but I can't eat too much without feeling a bit sick so purchasing beautiful yarn it has to be. Its really great then to see it transformed into something I can be proud of and that is priceless.


 :thumbup: AGREE


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

About twice a year, and friend and I take a trip to Bendigo and purchase beautiful pure wool yarn from the Woollen Mills there. And it is not only wool, there is alpace, lovely blends and cottons. The point of this little rant is that it is relatively cheap and so it should be. As they say, Australia's prosperity came on the back of a sheep and we have some of the best merino wool in the world so it should be cheaper here. Personally, I am not fond of acrylic yarns as they are flat and have no 'give. There is also the outlet shop for Cleckheaton in Wangaratta. Both these stores sell on line so why not check them out. Even with postage it would cheaper and the quality is superb. I am spoiled where I am as there is a spotlight store in the next suburb and they have started selling 50g ball of Australian made pure new wool very cheaply. Previously it had been imported from Turkey or somewhere like that.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> About twice a year, and friend and I take a trip to Bendigo and purchase beautiful pure wool yarn from the Woollen Mills there. And it is not only wool, there is alpace, lovely blends and cottons. The point of this little rant is that it is relatively cheap and so it should be. As they say, Australia's prosperity came on the back of a sheep and we have some of the best merino wool in the world so it should be cheaper here. Personally, I am not fond of acrylic yarns as they are flat and have no 'give. There is also the outlet shop for Cleckheaton in Wangaratta. Both these stores sell on line so why not check them out. Even with postage it would cheaper and the quality is superb. I am spoiled where I am as there is a spotlight store in the next suburb and they have started selling 50g ball of Australian made pure new wool very cheaply. Previously it had been imported from Turkey or somewhere like that.


I totally agree with you about acrylic yarns..can you say pill. I have yet to make anything from it that does't end up looking bad with in a few wears. Even the afgans that I have spent many many hours on...Id rather spend a bit more and have it look awesome years later.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > About twice a year, and friend and I take a trip to Bendigo and purchase beautiful pure wool yarn from the Woollen Mills there. And it is not only wool, there is alpace, lovely blends and cottons. The point of this little rant is that it is relatively cheap and so it should be. As they say, Australia's prosperity came on the back of a sheep and we have some of the best merino wool in the world so it should be cheaper here. Personally, I am not fond of acrylic yarns as they are flat and have no 'give. There is also the outlet shop for Cleckheaton in Wangaratta. Both these stores sell on line so why not check them out. Even with postage it would cheaper and the quality is superb. I am spoiled where I am as there is a spotlight store in the next suburb and they have started selling 50g ball of Australian made pure new wool very cheaply. Previously it had been imported from Turkey or somewhere like that.
> ...


I totally agree, with good yarn a garment or throw, whatever, will still be usuable decades after it was made. After all we do put a lot of time and effort into our creations so we really should use the best that we can afford. And as many of us have said, that doesn't necessary have to be over the top expensive. That is the beauty of wool or other natural fibres, they just last the test of time, and in that sense they are economical.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks ladies you are right about acrylic yarns now I know why my projects look like something the cat drug in
big difference when I get a chance to use lion brand
thanks for the history lesson I will be looking at other yarns
on the internet trouble with that is you're able to feel them
happy holidays ladies


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> Thanks ladies you are right about acrylic yarns now I know why my projects look like something the cat drug in
> big difference when I get a chance to use lion brand
> thanks for the history lesson I will be looking at other yarns
> on the internet trouble with that is you're able to feel them
> happy holidays ladies


I can guarantee the feel of the Bendigo Woollen Mill yarns. Lovely soft and smooth. They don't have lots of fancy types, just good honest, knitting yarn in a range of colours and types, just check it out. There will be the usual differences in terminology, but that can be worked out.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

out here there's only 3 stores to choose from and neither one is any good they take a perfectly good building and fill it with crap


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> out here there's only 3 stores to choose from and neither one is any good they take a perfectly good building and fill it with crap


How sad, ever thought of starting your own?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

yes I have lots of times there was one little that used to be here the big businesses put her out as they do with most small businesses I see it all too often some are lucky to last a month


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> yes I have lots of times there was one little that used to be here the big businesses put her out as they do with most small businesses I see it all too often some are lucky to last a month


And yet. Whenever I'm in one of those large stores, there is always someone walking around lost and asking other shoppers for help because none of the staff know or care, and just because they are a large store doesn't mean good prices either. The little corner yarn shop not far from me is cheaper than the big store but very few have woken up to it yet. I guess its just life, but we have to put our money where our collective mouth is and if we want small specialty shops, we have to help them stay in business.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

and my friends wonder why I stay out of the stores
I thought people here were nasty guess I was wrong


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Joan Thelma said:


> My sister lived in a suburb of Boston and was an avid knitter as her children were grown and she did not work outside of the home.
> 
> She was in a financial condition where she could afford to purchase expensive yarn, and even skeins of pure wool yarn. When she passed away three years ago, I inherited all her knitting books, needles and yarn.
> 
> ...


Joan,

Not all wool yarns are nice wool yarns. Even in natural yarns there are those that are *nicer* than others. Not all breeds of sheep produce wool that is soft next to the skin, some are best used for rug weaving, and not all wools are processed the same which does affect the hand of the yarn. Again, if one is going to spend the money for non-big box store stuff, one has to be discerning about the yarn, the spinning house, and the end use. I would never suggest that one use Jacob wool yarn for a baby sweater, although for an outerwear sweater for a working adult, the stuff will wear like iron. Nor would I suggest merino for mittens that will see a lot of work wear. Even when yarn lines are bought out by a newer spinning mill (remember the discussion about what will happen to Peaches and Creme now that it belongs to a different mill??) they tend to change, again for profitability. Patons Classic Wool is no longer the same yarn it was before it was bought by Spinrite. I am old enough to remember when Red Heart made a wonderful wool yarn in the 1950's and 60's before they went to acrylics. I'd love to have that one back again, and if we did, the likelihood is that it would be priced like Cascade 220.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

yarn is good just cheaply made and no one gives a crap\
about most anything


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> yes I have lots of times there was one little that used to be here the big businesses put her out as they do with most small businesses I see it all too often some are lucky to last a month


Very sad situation we are in with this economy..Im so sorry you have no where to go to get good yarn. I live in the Detroit metro area and if youre willing to drive a bit we have soooo many nice ones. Even some that are only a few miles away. We also have Michaels, Hobby Lobby and JoAnn fabrics that carry some desent yarn.
Happy Holidays to you and I'll pray for you to get a good fiber store in your area.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

this economy does suck 
we have a michaels and that's where I do go walmart good luck
finding anything there joanns same thing too many people buying all yearn


----------



## TnWonderer (Dec 4, 2011)

Yard, estate and tag sales are great places to pick up yarn and other sewing things too. Once I got enough boxes of all different kinds of yarn to fill up the bed of a pick up for 40 dollars!


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> standsalonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > yes I have lots of times there was one little that used to be here the big businesses put her out as they do with most small businesses I see it all too often some are lucky to last a month
> ...


Absolutely! Our knitting group frequently go on field trips to visit the small knit shops. We have one in Kenosha, Burlington and delaven. We recently drove up to kohler and visited a yarn shop at a llama farm. I bought two skeins of her yarn.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Knitting mermaid said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > standsalonewolf said:
> ...


I also agree..we try to stay on our local area of small shops also to support our local community.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> standsalonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > yes I have lots of times there was one little that used to be here the big businesses put her out as they do with most small businesses I see it all too often some are lucky to last a month
> ...


This is something my husband and I have been trying to do for the last 2 or 3 years. We make a point of shopping in small towns and using local shops. There used to be three wool shops in Lisburn, now there's one. If everyone made a decision to support their local shops, maybe we wouldn't lose them to big stores.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you got that right if we could just get rid of the big stores and bring the small ones back


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Anybody have a pattern for a turban? I'm seeing them in hospital gift shops etc. An oblong oval with buttonhole/button to be worn on the head or around the neck.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sounds like a buttoned cowl


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

I love the fact that I got back to knitting and have learned so much this year. Before knitting, I would come home from work, fix supper and then sit in front of the idiot box until bed time. Now my hands are busy doing something creative and fun and sometimes imaginative while I'm still sitting in front of the idiot box. It seems to make my time more useful and less like I'm totally wasting it watching things that won't matter a hill of beans later. I see it as a gift I've been given to use for me or others. I plan to keep using it so I won't lose it. Keep on knitting, regardless of the price. Your time, effort and love going into it are priceless.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

not really but is a lot warmer


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

MsMac said:


> I love the fact that I got back to knitting and have learned so much this year. Before knitting, I would come home from work, fix supper and then sit in front of the idiot box until bed time. Now my hands are busy doing something creative and fun and sometimes imaginative while I'm still sitting in front of the idiot box. It seems to make my time more useful and less like I'm totally wasting it watching things that won't matter a hill of beans later. I see it as a gift I've been given to use for me or others. I plan to keep using it so I won't lose it. Keep on knitting, regardless of the price. Your time, effort and love going into it are priceless.


Totally agree!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

ghosking Does the kitty love the hat? I mean does he/she know it's a puppy hat??... I'm a thinking kitty would give you a whats up if he/she knew! It is too cute! Where would/could you find that in the store!


----------



## Marler (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been thinking about the question "Is knitting really economical?". If I am happy knitting, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Marler said:


> I've been thinking about the question "Is knitting really economical?". If I am happy knitting, it really doesn't matter.


Yes that is my point of view too. Other people spend money on their hobbies, so does knitting need to be economical and there are plenty of more expensive habits around. There is also the the wonderful sensation of colour that comes with knitting and shopping for yarn. Walking into a well presented yarn shop is like walking into a rainbow. All that colour, wonderful.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree. it does not matter if you are getting pleasure from it.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

So I spent 50ish on yarn today... But Mikey Jr wants Grammy to make him a sweater...how could I say no? Oh and there is a scarf in the pattern also.. and he is in for a surprise the scarf has pockets!!! A few other things found their way in my cart also. Tis funny how that happens....


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

JoanH said:


> So I spent 50ish on yarn today... But Mikey Jr wants Grammy to make him a sweater...how could I say no? Oh and there is a scarf in the pattern also.. and he is in for a surprise the scarf has pockets!!! A few other things found their way in my cart also. Tis funny how that happens....


Yes it's amazing how we go in for just a small something and come out with enough yarn to overflow our stash. Did just that yesterday, because it is summer here there isn't much yarn around but Spotlight has 50 gram balls of pure new wool (Australian) for $1.80 per ball. Well I had to have some of that because there is a jacket I wish to make before winter and then I am going to start the Ashton KAL so I needed some yarn for that, etc, etc. Ah well I enjoy it.


----------

